# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Teen Dead After Alabama Police Cut Throat Open to Retrieve Drugs

## michaelr

Teen Dead After Alabama Police Cut Throat Open to Retrieve Drugs


And not one damn drug was even found.

I've had with these mercenaries, e-fucking-nough is enough!

----------

Coolwalker (05-08-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Teen Dead After Alabama Police Cut Throat Open to Retrieve Drugs
> 
> 
> And not one damn drug was even found.
> 
> I've had with these mercenaries, e-fucking-nough is enough!


This is a crappy article. However, why does anyone have to die in the progressive, liberty-destroying war on drugs?

----------

fyrenza (05-08-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

What?????




> *An autopsy has been released in a wrongful death suit of a 150 pound 17-year-old, implicating Alabama Police.*
> 
> The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the cause of death undetermined, not because the death is suspect, but instead because any number of multiple police inflicted injuries or a combination of them could be the culprit(s).
> 
> The findings included blunt force injuries and anoxic/hypoxic ischemic encephalopathy, which is when the brain does not receive enough oxygen.
> 
> Nancy Smith, the mother of the teen, filed a federal lawsuit in March claiming assault and battery, wrongful death, and excessive force.
> 
> The lawsuit claims Smiths son was set up in a drug sting by Huntsville Police using an 18-year-old confidential informant. At some point an officer in plain clothes ran towards Smiths son without identifying themselves.
> ...

----------


## michaelr

> What?????


Nice list of excuses, and not one mention of the 'sharp object' unless this counts..._ an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object,..remember, no drugs, so I guess it counts._

----------


## michaelr

> This is a crappy article. However, why does anyone have to die in the progressive, liberty-destroying war on drugs?


It's freedom baby, here in New Orwellianville, killing someone for not having drugs is freedom. Hey, the kid's cured of addiction.

----------


## Sentinel

Police recovered two ziplock bags of drugs.  It also appears that kid was choking and that he police tried to clear his airway.   

I don't know if the police did anything wrong.  I do know the <Africanamerican crackhead> kid did wrong, in trafficking illegal drugs and then resisting arrest.

----------

DeadEye (05-09-2014),DonGlock26 (05-07-2014),Old Ridge Runner (05-08-2014)

----------


## Matt

Needs more information. "police inserted a sharp object into his throat". Ok. What was this sharp object? Everyone, including the cops, knows the only way to get ingested drugs back is a trip to the ER. A surgeon has to retrieve them. I'll be interested to see a full story on this.

----------

Coolwalker (05-08-2014),sparsely (05-08-2014)

----------


## Invayne

If you follow the link in the article, it says this:




> "Minor N.S. was lying on the ground, unable to move as a result of the police officer confining him beneath the weight of his body and the effects of being pepper sprayed in the face," the lawsuit argues. "While handcuffed, defendant officer was forcefully and unlawfully shoving his knees into minor N.S.'s back, further hindering minor N.S.'s ability to breathe. Minor N.S. was unable to move any part of his body. 
>   "Although Minor N.S. continued to choke and lose consciousness, defendant officers refused to remove his handcuffs or allow him to sit upright to attempt to breathe."


Sounds like the weight of the pig hindered his ability to breathe, so to cover their asses, blamed it on a bag of dope he allegedly "swallowed".

I wish people would start blasting these fuckers to hell where they belong.

----------

sparsely (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> If you follow the link in the article, it says this:
> 
> 
> Sounds like the weight of the pig hindered his ability to breathe, so to cover their asses, blamed it on a bag of dope he allegedly "swallowed".
> 
> I wish people would start blasting these fuckers to hell where they belong.



You missed this part:




> N.S. began choking, *the lawsuit alleges*, and at some point another officer called for paramedics.
> 
> "Minor N.S. was lying on the ground, unable to move as a result of the police officer confining him beneath the weight of his body and the effects of being pepper sprayed in the face," the lawsuit argues. "While handcuffed, defendant officer was forcefully and unlawfully shoving his knees into minor N.S.'s back, further hindering minor N.S.'s ability to breathe. Minor N.S. was unable to move any part of his body.
> 
> http://blog.al.com/breaking/2014/04/...nies_wron.html



Why do you folks let the plaintiff's attorneys wind you up like toys?




_

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-08-2014),sparsely (05-08-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> You missed this part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you folks let the plaintiff's attorneys wind you up like toys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why do you keep giving these murderers a pass?

----------


## DonGlock26

> And why do you keep giving these murderers a pass?


Murderers? Because the suing civil attorney said so? Hahahahaha!!!!!!

----------

Matt (05-08-2014),sparsely (05-08-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Police recovered two ziplock bags of drugs.  It also appears that kid was choking and that he police tried to clear his airway.   
> 
> I don't know if the police did anything wrong.  I do know the <Africanamerican crackhead> kid did wrong, in trafficking illegal drugs and then resisting arrest.


They shoved a sharp object down his throat for drugs, killing him, for supposed drugs, and you don't know if the mercenaries did anything wrong? 

Hell, the autopsy claims he may have been beat to death.




> The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the cause of death undetermined, not because the death is suspect, but instead because any number of multiple police inflicted injuries or a combination of them could be the culprit(s).


For allegedly possessing drugs. 

I'm positive the cops are way in the wrong. They're murderers!

----------


## michaelr

> Murderers? Because the suing civil attorney said so? Hahahahaha!!!!!!


No, murderers because they murdered the guy, damn monkey!

----------


## michaelr

> Needs more information. "police inserted a sharp object into his throat". Ok. What was this sharp object? Everyone, including the cops, knows the only way to get ingested drugs back is a trip to the ER. A surgeon has to retrieve them. I'll be interested to see a full story on this.


Always huh?

----------


## michaelr

> You missed this part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you folks let the plaintiff's attorneys wind you up like toys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone is a liar but the murderous pigs, huh doll?

----------


## Invayne

> Everyone is a liar but the murderous pigs, huh doll?


I have to assume that Don is a cop that refuses to cross that thin blue line...LOL! They'll cover for each other no matter what.

----------

michaelr (05-07-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I have to assume that Don is a cop that refuses to cross that thin blue line...LOL! They'll cover for each other no matter what.


I know, and I hate liars. The report basically states that the massive wounds from multiple cops, or the blocked airwaw by an object that was not drugs, or the neck restraint killed him, and this is for allegedly possessing drugs. This is just another victim of steroid injecting, junky cops. When cops rely on steroids to get through their day, they are every bit the junky as any other addict, but they're far more dangerous!

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

Actually, the newest and most effective way to muel drugs is not swallowing them any more, an Asian news once reported.  Apparently, the real drug mueling pros cut in their own ballsacks and put the drugs in there.  They say it is far not as detectable as in the stomack or thethrought, because the testicles already appear as white spaces on the x-ray, so indistinguishable from the drugs when replaced.

----------


## sparsely

> They shoved a sharp object down his throat for drugs, killing him, for supposed drugs, and you don't know if the mercenaries did anything wrong? 
> 
> Hell, the autopsy claims he may have been beat to death.
> 
> 
> 
> For allegedly possessing drugs. 
> 
> I'm positive the cops are way in the wrong. They're murderers!


I have to agree with @DonGlock26 at this point, from the evidence presented.
I don't know where you got that the plaintiff's throat was "cut" from any of the articles cited.
"Occlusion" means blockage. Cause of death was undetermined.
The thread title is pure hyperbole, and like DG said, most of what's being presented here are the claims of the plaintiff's attorney. Generally, such lawyers use the sling-it-and-see-what-sticks tactic in such a suit.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> They shoved a sharp object down his throat for drugs, killing him, for supposed drugs, and you don't know if the mercenaries did anything wrong?


You know this how?

----------


## DonGlock26

> No, murderers because they murdered the guy, damn monkey!


Because a lawyer told you so?

----------


## DonGlock26

> I have to assume that Don is a cop that refuses to cross that thin blue line...LOL! They'll cover for each other no matter what.


No, I just want evidence before I make an informed decision. You should try it sometimes.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Everyone is a liar but the murderous pigs, huh doll?


Did we hear from the officers? The EMT's? The ER doctor?

----------

Matt (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I know, and I hate liars. The report basically states that the massive wounds from multiple cops, or the blocked airwaw by an object that was not drugs, or the neck restraint killed him, and this is for allegedly possessing drugs. This is just another victim of steroid injecting, junky cops. When cops rely on steroids to get through their day, they are every bit the junky as any other addict, but they're far more dangerous!


Which report are you using for your murder charge? The OP?

----------


## Invayne

> Actually, the newest and most effective way to muel drugs is not swallowing them any more, an Asian news once reported.  Apparently, the real drug mueling pros cut in their own ballsacks and put the drugs in there.  They say it is far not as detectable as in the stomack or thethrought, because the testicles already appear as white spaces on the x-ray, so indistinguishable from the drugs when replaced.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

That is sick.....

----------


## michaelr

> I have to agree with @DonGlock26 at this point, from the evidence presented.
> I don't know where you got that the plaintiff's throat was "cut" from any of the articles cited.
> "Occlusion" means blockage. Cause of death was undetermined.
> The thread title is pure hyperbole, and like DG said, most of what's being presented here are the claims of the plaintiff's attorney. Generally, such lawyers use the sling-it-and-see-what-sticks tactic in such a suit.


The autopsy states that the death could be caused by the numerous beating from numerous cops, or the sharp object crammed down his throat, or the neck restraint. Any of these could be the cause. Now, the cops said they found to cellophanes of drugs, big deal, that's two cigarette cellophanes. That does not warrant the beatings, the object, the neck restraint.....that may have CRUSHED the throat, or the death. The scum cops murdered this guy, this 17 year old kid for being a 17 year old kid!

----------


## michaelr

> You know this how?


I read the words and stuff.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I know, and I hate liars. The report basically states that the massive wounds from multiple cops, or the blocked airwaw by an object that was not drugs, or the neck restraint killed him, and this is for allegedly possessing drugs. This is just another victim of steroid injecting, junky cops. When cops rely on steroids to get through their day, they are every bit the junky as any other addict, but they're far more dangerous!


The fact that they kill people in the act of enforcing unjust laws makes them murderers. I have no doubt that Donald and his fellow supporters of tax-funded aggression here make lots of noise about Sharia laws being evil, yet they enthusiastically uphold the US version of them and cheer when people die in the hands of the punitive class.

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014),michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Because a lawyer told you so?


Yeah, the autopsy did puppet!

----------


## michaelr

> Did we hear from the officers? The EMT's? The ER doctor?


It's in the article.

----------


## michaelr

> Which report are you using for your murder charge? The OP?


Yeah, the autopsy part.

----------


## Coolwalker

This is a clear case of murder.

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I read the words and stuff.


Who's words???

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yeah, the autopsy part.





> The autopsy goes on to say:Because of the circumstances of this event, it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose or an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object, a possible vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident.


Where is the murder conviction in there???? They can't even say if he overdosed or died from asphyxia.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's in the article.


Their full statements?

----------


## michaelr

> Who's words???


The report on the autopsy. Who's words do you listen to, the murderers? Why would anyone do that Glock? The report say 'gee the death could come from a multitude of actions by the mercenaries, and multitudes of them, gee we really just don't know exactly wich one killed him'. This is just for stupid drugs Glock.

I can't stand people who'll make excuses for these scum sucking murderous pigs! You shame yourself in my eyes!

----------


## DonGlock26

> The report on the autopsy. Who's words do you listen to, the murderers? Why would anyone do that Glock? The report say 'gee the death could come from a multitude of actions by the mercenaries, and multitudes of them, gee we really just don't know exactly wich one killed him'. This is just for stupid drugs Glock.
> 
> I can't stand people who'll make excuses for these scum sucking murderous pigs! You shame yourself in my eyes!





> The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the cause of death undetermine


Let's listen to the autopsy report- no finding of homicide. Do you think your pre-trial murder conviction of the cops can stand without a homicide? Hahahahah!!!!!!

----------


## michaelr

> Where is the murder conviction in there???? They can't even say if he overdosed or died from asphyxia.


Asphysia from the sharp object or restraint, perhaps. That's good with you, cops murdered this guy for drugs. There were no drugs in his stomach Glock, you can rule out overdose. I'm not answering anymore of your bullshit!

----------


## michaelr

> Let's listen to the autopsy report- no finding of homicide. Do you think your pre-trial murder conviction of the cops can stand without a homicide? Hahahahah!!!!!!


I guess I will answer one more. Thats another lie, they can't pin point that it was the sharp object, or the multiple beatings from multiple pigs, or the restraint. Now I'm done with you!

----------


## DonGlock26

> I guess I will answer one more. Thats another lie, they can't pin point that it was the sharp object, or the multiple beatings from multiple pigs, or the restraint. Now I'm done with you!


Are you running away yet again out of embarrassment? No finding of a homicide = no possibility of a murder charge = you are wrong (I'm being generous).

----------


## michaelr

This was a sting operation. Let me define what happened. The cops sold this kid the drugs, then murdered him.

----------


## DonGlock26

> This was a sting operation. Let me define what happened. The cops sold this kid the drugs, then murdered him.


No, even the lawyers for the parents say that dead drug dealer was selling the drugs.
 Did you even read the OP before your emotional judgement of the cops was rendered? :Smiley ROFLMAO: 




> The lawsuit filed by Nancy Smith, on behalf of her unnamed minor son who is listed as "N.S.," 
> 
> The lawsuit claims the informant went to the Smith's home to purchase a controlled substance from N.S. with officers waiting nearby to make an arrest, if needed.
> 
> http://blog.al.com/breaking/2014/04/...nies_wron.html

----------


## michaelr

> No, even the lawyers for the parents say that dead drug dealer was selling the drugs.
>  Did you even read the OP before your emotional judgement of the cops was rendered?


Oh that's funny Glock, in a sick way. I stand corrected. The cops bought drugs from him, then murdered him. My bad!

----------


## Katzndogz

> Needs more information. "police inserted a sharp object into his throat". Ok. What was this sharp object? Everyone, including the cops, knows the only way to get ingested drugs back is a trip to the ER. A surgeon has to retrieve them. I'll be interested to see a full story on this.


That's INGESTED drugs, not a baggie of drugs obstructing an airway.  In that case, the only thing to do is a tracheotomy as soon as possible.  That would involve inserting a sharp object into the trachea located in the throat, which is part of the neck.    The kid was found with two baggies of drugs on him.   He was a dealer, so it's no great loss anyway.  It looks like the police did nothing wrong.  Any time a druggie is offed it's a benefit to the whole country.  One less druggie.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh that's funny Glock, in a sick way. I stand corrected. The cops bought drugs from him, then murdered him. My bad!


I've been correcting you for quite some time now. You should slow down, read the actual articles, and engage in some critical thinking before going into an illogical rage.

----------


## michaelr

> I've been correcting you for quite some time now. You should slow down, read the actual articles, and engage in some critical thinking before going into an illogical rage.


No you haven't, but think what you need. You're in n position to mention critical thinking Glock, all you do is make senseless excuse for your mercenary brotherhood!

----------


## DonGlock26

> No you haven't, but think what you need. You're in n position to mention critical thinking Glock, all you do is make senseless excuse for your mercenary brotherhood!


Excuses? None are needed. Your rants are easily shown to based on emotion and not reason or facts.

----------


## michaelr

> Excuses? None are needed. Your rants are easily shown to based on emotion and not reason or facts.


Except for the fact that you're always wrong, and you're on the wrong side of the issue, you would have a point. Even on this thread you've been wrong. I admitted that I was wrong instead of selling the drugs before they murdered him, they bought the drugs first. I woner Glock, was there any money in his pocket when they reported the drugs? Perhaps these fucks just didn't feel like paying!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Except for the fact that you're always wrong, and you're on the wrong side of the issue, you would have a point. Even on this thread you've been wrong. I admitted that I was wrong instead of selling the drugs before they murdered him, they bought the drugs first. I woner Glock, was there any money in his pocket when they reported the drugs? Perhaps these fucks just didn't feel like paying!


I'm not wrong. The autopsy didn't even have a finding of homicide. Do you even grasp the meaning of that fact?

----------


## michaelr

> I'm not wrong. The autopsy didn't even have a finding of homicide. Do you even grasp the meaning of that fact?



See, here you go again. It doesn't say that. They don't know if it was from the sharp object, or the multitude of beating from a multitude of cops, or the neck restraint. There were no drugs in the stomach, so only an idiot would even mention overdose. In other words, they can't pin point just exactly how the cops murdered him, or, in the autopsy's words, it could have been all of the above mercenary actions.

----------


## Matt

> Always huh?


Always. Which is why off hand I don't believe this story. Not even for a second.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-08-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Always. Which is why off hand I don't believe this story. Not even for a second.


No, you're an apologist, that's why you don't believe the story. The cops never do wrong in your books.

----------


## Matt

> No, you're an apologist, that's why you don't believe the story. The cops never do wrong in your books.


Uh huh...and you're the Easter Bunny...that's why you have to make an excuse and call me something instead of actually putting forward a point. Duly noted.

Look. You guys can hate the cops. I don't care. Don't get personal about it though. You don't know me. You don't even know an ounce of me. So I wont judge you guys if you wont judge me. Although if we're going to have a judging war I'm gonna have a lot of things to say about the lot of you IMO.

----------


## DonGlock26

> See, here you go again. It doesn't say that. They don't know if it was from the sharp object, or the multitude of beating from a multitude of cops, or the neck restraint. There were no drugs in the stomach, so only an idiot would even mention overdose. In other words, they can't pin point just exactly how the cops murdered him, or, in the autopsy's words, it could have been all of the above mercenary actions.


It didn't  have a finding of homicide PERIOD.

----------


## michaelr

> Uh huh...and you're the Easter Bunny...that's why you have to make an excuse and call me something instead of actually putting forward a point. Duly noted.
> 
> Look. You guys can hate the cops. I don't care. Don't get personal about it though. You don't know me. You don't even know an ounce of me. So I wont judge you guys if you wont judge me. Although if we're going to have a judging war I'm gonna have a lot of things to say about the lot of you IMO.


I don't hate cops in general, but I hate all murderers. I know what you post, now if your just plunking on a keyboard, let me know and you don't have to worry about your credibility, I'll figure you ain't got none, and I'll never respond to you again!

----------


## michaelr

> It didn't not have a finding of homicide PERIOD.





> The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the cause of death undetermined, not because the death is suspect, but instead because any number of multiple police inflicted injuries or a combination of them could be the culprit(s).






> _“Because of the circumstances of this event, it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose or an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object, a possible vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident.”_


No Glock, and keep in mind, no drugs in the stomach. No od. Murder!!!!

----------


## Matt

> I don't hate cops in general, but I hate all murderers. I know what you post, now if your just plunking on a keyboard, let me know and you don't have to worry about your credibility, I'll figure you ain't got none, and I'll never respond to you again!


Thank God. You're on the levels of a troll now anyways. In other topics you are alright. In this topic...who exactly do you think you are? You're an anonymous web user on a political forum, just like me, I have the same level of credibility you do. If you go off and ignore me while whining....do it. Be my guest. It will be entirely your choice, based off variables created by your behavior, and your personal biases. In short it has nothing to do with me and it's not my problem. To anyone who wants to act like an adult. I will be happy to debate with you. The moment you attack my character, you know that think you as an anonymous user don't know jack shit about, it's going to get nasty. That goes for any topic. 

Now if you all can't respect me. Do not expect me to respect you. I act like an adult and I'm one of the youngest members here. So I expect better from my seniors. Mike you can do whatever you want...but you'll still be in the wrong here. I'll let the staff deal with it either way.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-08-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> No Glock, and keep in mind, no drugs in the stomach. No od. Murder!!!!


 There was a video not long ago where three cops broke a guys neck trying to get a small bag of white powder the guy was trying to swallow. It's no longer available but to kill a person for not wanting to go to jail is no reason to kill. All they had to do was to bring him to the hospital and get the evidence. They are not nor should they be cop, judge and executioner.

----------

fyrenza (05-08-2014),michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Thank God. You're on the levels of a troll now anyways. In other topics you are alright. In this topic...who exactly do you think you are? You're an anonymous web user on a political forum, just like me, I have the same level of credibility you do. If you go off and ignore me while whining....do it. Be my guest. It will be entirely your choice, based off variables created by your behavior, and your personal biases. In short it has nothing to do with me and it's not my problem. To anyone who wants to act like an adult. I will be happy to debate with you. The moment you attack my character, you know that think you as an anonymous user don't know jack shit about, it's going to get nasty. That goes for any topic. 
> 
> Now if you all can't respect me. Do not expect me to respect you. I act like an adult and I'm one of the youngest members here. So I expect better from my seniors. Mike you can do whatever you want...but you'll still be in the wrong here. I'll let the staff deal with it either way.


I see, commenting on reports is now trolling. 

Perhaps it's your youth, you wouldn't have a clue as what it was like to not have mercenaries as a police force. To you, all this insanity is probably normal, and that's a scary thought.

----------


## michaelr

> There was a video not long ago where three cops broke a guys neck trying to get a small bag of white powder the guy was trying to swallow. It's no longer available but to kill a person for not wanting to go to jail is no reason to kill. All they had to do was to bring him to the hospital and get the evidence. They are not nor should they be cop, judge and executioner.


This, and the blind acceptance to it is the new normal. Stay away from the cops, they'll kill you and they know they'll get away with it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Gentlemen let's try to keep to  the topic please.  I realize these particular threads bring out the passion in the posters interested in this topic, but please.   No insults, stay on topic, address the issue.  Thanks.

----------

Matt (05-08-2014),michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> This, and the blind acceptance to it is the new normal. Stay away from the cops, they'll kill you and they know they'll get away with it.


 They also tried to say it wasn't them that killed the guy and even edited the tape almost 2 minutes claiming they were trying to save his life knowing they had broke his neck. If he had swallowed it an emergency room could have saved him but it was a very small amount. Then they said it was for resisting which he didn't except wouldn't open his mouth for the first officer and did swallow it but two more came up and chocked him and beat this man resulting with his neck being broken but he had already swallowed it before they came to the scene. On this case I would like to see the video.

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> This, and the blind acceptance to it is the new normal. Stay away from the cops, they'll kill you and they know they'll get away with it.


They certainly have a lot of enablers....

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do you remember the cop shows on tv for the last 10 years...the cops were so politically correct.  People were acting badly and cops were acting like Dr Phil.   I wonder if some of this isn't blowback from that.   Do you know what I mean.  I watched some of those shows and those cops were wussies.  It made me sick.

----------


## michaelr

> Do you remember the cop shows on tv for the last 10 years...the cops were so politically correct.  People were acting badly and cops were acting like Dr Phil.   I wonder if some of this isn't blowback from that.   Do you know what I mean.  I watched some of those shows and those cops were wussies.  It made me sick.


I think it is their new training. The feds ''offer'' counter terrorism training and weapons like tanks and stuff. They are told that the American people are bible hugging trigger happy murderers and we want them dead. This, plus the fact that the federal government is completly lawless gives these people a thug type mentality.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Do you remember the cop shows on tv for the last 10 years...the cops were so politically correct.  People were acting badly and cops were acting like Dr Phil.   I wonder if some of this isn't blowback from that.   Do you know what I mean.  I watched some of those shows and those cops were wussies.  It made me sick.


 Most cops will tell you it depends on who you work for but the law states you can only use minimum force if a person is swallowing the item. I have seen cops say well just use the  jugular notch which really hurts or a kick to their private parts. It's not their job and they can get arrests without doing this. Most of them don't know the law on this and many have been fired if the person brings it to court. They need to pick their battles, and they can't legislate morality. Yes I can't stand wussies cop either but do expect them to show common sense and not break the law.

----------


## metheron

What goes through a cops mind to make them do something like this? Who cares if he swallowed some drugs. Cutting his throat open to get them doesn't even make sense. I hope these cops get whats coming to them and I hope the family wins their lawsuit.

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014),michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> What goes through a cops mind to make them do something like this? Who cares if he swallowed some drugs. Cutting his throat open to get them doesn't even make sense. I hope these cops get whats coming to them and I hope the family wins their lawsuit.



Now now Meth, the cop was just keeping the kid safe from drugs.

----------

metheron (05-08-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Now now Meth, the cop was just keeping the kid safe from drugs.


AND anyone who uses them needs to die anyway.... /facepalm

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## metheron

> Now now Meth, the cop was just keeping the kid safe from drugs.


Ha ha ha......you know I support cops as a whole, but this is just sick and wrong. When they do wrong someone does need to call it out and I'm glad it was!!

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> This was a sting operation. Let me define what happened. The cops sold this kid the drugs, then murdered him.


I don't think murder is the right word. I doubt they meant to kill him, but he's dead just the same.

----------


## Invayne

> Ha ha ha......you know I support cops as a whole, but this is just sick and wrong. When they do wrong someone does need to call it out and I'm glad it was!!


Calling out these criminals is not accepted by some here. :Dontknow:

----------


## Roadmaster

> What goes through a cops mind to make them do something like this? Who cares if he swallowed some drugs. Cutting his throat open to get them doesn't even make sense. I hope these cops get whats coming to them and I hope the family wins their lawsuit.


 I don't know all the facts on this one yet but many will tell you they want to make the arrest whatever it takes but they need to realize if things get bad their bosses and Politian's will throw them under the bus. It's not worth it, it's wrong and against the law, can kill people and some that do swallow do end up dying at times on their own accord. He could have died anyway but at least it wouldn't be because the cop did something.

----------

fyrenza (05-08-2014),Invayne (05-08-2014),metheron (05-08-2014)

----------


## metheron

> I don't know all the facts on this one yet but many will tell you they want to make the arrest whatever it takes but they need to realize if things get bad their bosses and Politian's will throw them under the bus. It's not worth it, it's wrong and against the law, can kill people and some that do swallow do end up dying at times on their own accord. He could have died anyway but at least it wouldn't be because the cop did something.


You are right of course, but still dumbasses. I mean the mindset of......'oh I need to protect myself so I need to cut this kids throat open'.........I can't vene fathom where that rationale comes from.

----------


## michaelr

> I don't think murder is the right word. I doubt they meant to kill him, but he's dead just the same.


I dunno man, 6' @150 pounds being beaten, pepper sprayed, sharp whatever jammed down his throat by steroid pumped thugs, sounds allot like murder to me. I bet if I did this to some kid, my wife would be visiting me for 25 to life, if she wouldn't divorce me.

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> You are right of course, but still dumbasses. I mean the mindset of......'oh I need to protect myself so I need to cut this kids throat open'.........I can't vene fathom where that rationale comes from.


It comes from "let me kill this punk so I can get a paid vacation." He probably wanted to go to Cancun or something...

----------


## Invayne

> I dunno man, 6' @150 pounds being beaten, pepper sprayed, sharp whatever jammed down his throat by steroid pumped thugs, sounds allot like murder to me. I bet if I did this to some kid, my wife would be visiting me for 25 to life, if she wouldn't divorce me.


If I was your wife and you were a cop, and you did this to some kid AND even got away with it, I'd STILL divorce your sick ass. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (05-08-2014),michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> If I was your wife and you were a cop, and you did this to some kid AND even got away with it, I'd STILL divorce your sick ass.


Dar would probably kill my ass. Perhaps I should have married you, divorce is just a new life........

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> No Glock, and keep in mind, no drugs in the stomach. No od. Murder!!!!


Yes, you keep ignoring reality. There was NO finding of homicide. Sorry, you have been manipulated yet again by a kook website's breathless rant based on a lawyer's press release.

----------


## Invayne

> Dar would probably kill my ass. Perhaps I should have married you, divorce is just a new life........


Nah, I'd probably KILL you for less than that....LOL!

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are right of course, but still dumbasses. I mean the mindset of......'oh I need to protect myself so I need to cut this kids throat open'.........I can't vene fathom where that rationale comes from.


 I just can't believe they thought they had a right to cut someone's throat. These people are not Dr.s  or ambulance workers. They are not allowed to do that even to save a life unless they were on the phone with the ER then most won't let them. If he was choking they could try hitting him on the back ect while waiting.

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yes, you keep ignoring reality. There was NO finding of homicide. Sorry, you have been manipulated yet again by a kook website's breathless rant based on a lawyer's press release.


 It will be a case because you can only use minimum force and it's not the cops job to prevent him from swallowing an item.

----------

michaelr (05-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

If The Butcher of Behghazi can _swallow_ / _choke_ on the truth,

all the while proclaiming her right to NOT incriminate herself,

I don't see how someone swallowing/choking on evidence is any different.

NO ONE tries to force others to tell the truth,

so KILLING someone to force them to cough up evidence is  W A Y  the fuck over the line, imho.

----------

Invayne (05-08-2014),michaelr (05-08-2014),Shoey (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> If The Butcher of Behghazi can _swallow_ / _choke_ on the truth,
> 
> all the while proclaiming her right to NOT incriminate herself,
> 
> I don't see how someone swallowing/choking on evidence is any different.
> 
> NO ONE tries to force others to tell the truth,
> 
> so KILLING someone to force them to cough up evidence is  W A Y  the fuck over the line, imho.


The apologists on this board think murdering Americans is good, as long as their cop buddies are doing the murdering. They don't even need a reason. This case clearly shows that.

----------

fyrenza (05-08-2014),Invayne (05-08-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> They also tried to say it wasn't them that killed the guy and even edited the tape almost 2 minutes claiming they were trying to save his life knowing they had broke his neck. If he had swallowed it an emergency room could have saved him but it was a very small amount. Then they said it was for resisting which he didn't except wouldn't open his mouth for the first officer and did swallow it but two more came up and chocked him and beat this man resulting with his neck being broken but he had already swallowed it before they came to the scene. On this case I would like to see the video.



I think you are taking this epic failure thread and interjecting it with your own epic failure.








> *Scuffle With Police Ends In Death For Man Trying To Swallow Drugs*
> 
> First Posted: 08/13/09 06:12 AM ET Updated: 05/25/11 02:35 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> In one of the most disturbing videos to have emerged from the drug war, a dashboard camera has caught police officers in Louisiana using force on a man who was trying to put a small bag of white powder in his mouth. The man died a short time later at the scene.
> A person who answered the phone at the Livingston Parish Sheriff's Office confirmed that the dash-cam video is authentic. A spokesman, though, wasn't immediately available.
> The man was apparently attempting to avoid arrest by swallowing the drugs he had on him.
> ...



NO wonder this case dropped from the radar screens so quickly. 

To the general audience:

There are bad cops. But, at least, make sure you in fact have a bad cop in your sights before accusing them of murder. The good cops come across criminals that resist arrest too. And, some criminals die, when they take on cops in hand to hand combat. Some good cops die as well. They are beat to death, shot with their own guns, stabbed, or ran over. Those threads don't excite the cop haters though. They usually avoid them like the plague.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It will be a case because you can only use minimum force and it's not the cops job to prevent him from swallowing an item.


Because you say so? They can use the minimum force needed to make an arrest and to prevent the destruction of evidence. In fact, ingesting an unknown quantity of street drugs can be quite deadly, and officers will try to prevent the death of their prisoners. If a cop knew a criminal took an unknown amount of suspected street drugs and the cop did nothing, you would have a cow if the prisoner died in the back of a police car or at jail. You simply have no idea what you are talking about like most armchair QBs.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The apologists on this board


There's no homicide to be an apologist for. If you are anti-drug laws, fine. But, cops don't make the laws. The elected representatives of the people do.

----------


## Matt

> I just can't believe they thought they had a right to cut someone's throat. These people are not Dr.s  or ambulance workers. They are not allowed to do that even to save a life unless they were on the phone with the ER then most won't let them. If he was choking they could try hitting him on the back ect while waiting.


For all of you. Only because I teach CPR/BLS. This is what you do...no matter if you are a cop...or a nobody sitting in a cafe. Anyone. This is your scope...

----------


## Roadmaster

> Because you say so? They can use the minimum force needed to make an arrest and to prevent the destruction of evidence. In fact, ingesting an unknown quantity of street drugs can be quite deadly, and officers will try to prevent the death of their prisoners. If a cop knew a criminal took an unknown amount of suspected street drugs and the cop did nothing, you would have a cow if the prisoner died in the back of a police car or at jail. You simply have no idea what you are talking about like most armchair QBs.


 Because the courts say so and you can't force a vomit and police have to wait. It's the law and I am sure with a good lawyer the guy won regardless and they settled out of court. Even  physicians cannot administer treatments solely for the purpose of collecting evidence and only do this if the persons life is in danger. The correct procedure is to arrest him, lock the suspect in a dry cell without running water, when he defecates in a bucket or a toilet collect the evidence. The big court case in which the Supreme court ruled on this and called it the shock of conscience that said police don't have a right to use force and not forcing anything down a person throat or inducing vomit. 90% of the time the courts rule against these officers. No because the courts say so. You are for the law are you not.

----------


## Roadmaster

Also if they are arrested and it's just pot, small bag they swallowed in many states doing this is a felony if they collect it.

----------


## fyrenza

> Because you say so? They can use the minimum force needed to make an arrest and to prevent the destruction of evidence. In fact, ingesting an unknown quantity of street drugs can be quite deadly, and officers will try to prevent the death of their prisoners. If a cop knew a criminal took an unknown amount of suspected street drugs and the cop did nothing, you would have a cow if the prisoner died in the back of a police car or at jail. You simply have no idea what you are talking about like most armchair QBs.


THIS is where we get crosswise, @DonGlock26 ~

An unarmed suspect, already in custody, DYING of injuries received at the hands of police

is NOT what I would consider to be "minimum" force,

and NEVER WILL.

----------


## Roadmaster

> if the prisoner died in the back of a police car or at jail.


 Because he chose to swallow it, nope. A lot of drug dealers hide crack in their mouths and swallow it if a cop starts searching them.

----------


## Roadmaster

> THIS is where we get crosswise, @DonGlock26 ~
> 
> An unarmed suspect, already in custody, DYING of injuries received at the hands of police
> 
> is NOT what I would consider to be "minimum" force,
> 
> and NEVER WILL.


Correct they are not responsible for a person who decides to swallow a bag but are responsible not to give him injuries that leads to his death if all possible or retrieve something he is swallowing.

----------


## Micketto

> Nice list of excuses, and not one mention of the 'sharp object'


Not one mention of "cutting throat open" either.

Were you there? 
Or is this another example of lying just to make someone bad look worse.






> And not one damn drug was even found.


Your own link says two bags of ecstasy were found.


You must be allergic to facts.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> THIS is where we get crosswise, @DonGlock26 ~
> 
> An unarmed suspect, already in custody, DYING of injuries received at the hands of police
> 
> is NOT what I would consider to be "minimum" force,
> 
> and NEVER WILL.


Is that what happened? Provide your proof here. 

 @fyrenza

----------


## DonGlock26

> Because the courts say so and you can't force a vomit and police have to wait. It's the law and I am sure with a good lawyer the guy won regardless and they settled out of court. Even  physicians cannot administer treatments solely for the purpose of collecting evidence and only do this if the persons life is in danger. The correct procedure is to arrest him, lock the suspect in a dry cell without running water, when he defecates in a bucket or a toilet collect the evidence. The big court case in which the Supreme court ruled on this and called it the shock of conscience that said police don't have a right to use force and not forcing anything down a person throat or inducing vomit. 90% of the time the courts rule against these officers. No because the courts say so. You are for the law are you not.


Ok, prove it. @roadmaster

This says different:

http://www.kscourts.org/cases-and-op...610/103379.pdf

----------


## fyrenza

@DonGlock26 ~ since NONE of us was there,

all any of us have to go on is the article, at this point, for this particular incident.



p.s. I was speaking in general terms, not just about this unsubstantiated article.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Because he chose to swallow it, nope. A lot of drug dealers hide crack in their mouths and swallow it if a cop starts searching them.


Are you saying that if the cop saw him swallow the suspected drugs and did not get medical attention resulting in death, you would be okay with that?

----------


## DonGlock26

> @DonGlock26 ~ since NONE of us was there,
> 
> all any of us have to go on is the article, at this point, for this particular incident.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I was speaking in general terms, not just about this unsubstantiated article.



Remember, you mentioned me specifically. Go read my post #34 and what I quoted. 

You made no statement informing us that you were speaking in general. You seem to be backing away from your post directed towards me.

What part of your post was general and what part was specific?
 @fyrenza

----------


## fyrenza

This story has been picked up by some larger news organizations ~

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lawsuit-...wn-his-throat/

http://dailycaller.com/2014/05/07/la...n-teens-death/

and even though the incident is a year or so old, there should be more information forthcoming.

(btw, that second link has more info than the OP or my first link)

----------


## DonGlock26

> This story has been picked up by some larger news organizations ~
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lawsuit-...wn-his-throat/
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2014/05/07/la...n-teens-death/
> 
> and even though the incident is a year or so old, there should be more information forthcoming.
> 
> (btw, that second link has more info than the OP or my first link)


Any mention in the autopsy report of a homicide?

----------


## fyrenza

> Remember, you mentioned me specifically. Go read my post #34 and what I quoted. 
> 
> You made no statement informing us that you were speaking in general. You seem to be backing away from your post directed towards me.
> 
> What part of your post was general and what part was specific?


I mentioned you, in particular, because it's you that usually pops up in defense of the police

whenever ANY of these types of articles are posted,

and what I said had to do with my personal feelings regarding any instance of police killing suspects,
after taking them into custody,
whether at the scene, or at a police station/holding facility.

MY proof that the boy was unarmed rests upon the assumption that,
unless the cops were brain-dead, 
they certainly searched the boy for weapons,

and he was already in their custody when they did the violence to him.

I'm sorry, but if you honestly think ANYONE has the "right" to *kill* someone else
because they _think_ the person swallowed drugs,

we are DEFINITLY crosswise with each other.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I mentioned you, in particular, because it's you that usually pops up in defense of the police
> 
> whenever ANY of these types of articles are posted,
> 
> and what I said had to do with my personal feelings regarding any instance of police killing suspects,
> after taking them into custody,
> whether at the scene, or at a police station/holding facility.
> 
> MY proof that the boy was unarmed rests upon the assumption that,
> ...



What violence did they do to him, once he was in custody?

Did anyone kill someone to get drugs out of a mouth?

----------


## fyrenza

> Any mention in the autopsy report of a homicide?


Cause of death is just that ~

THE factor which caused the person to die,

and I don't believe a medical examiner is qualified to state whether it was a homicide;

even gunshot wounds that the victim couldn't have possibly inflicted upon themselves.

----------


## fyrenza

> What violence did they do to him, once he was in custody?
> 
> Did anyone kill someone to get drugs out of a mouth?


If that neck restraint that was used strangled him?

Yes; someone killed someone to get drugs out of a mouth.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Cause of death is just that ~
> 
> THE factor which caused the person to die,
> 
> and I don't believe a medical examiner is qualified to state whether it was a homocide;
> 
> even gunshot wounds that the victim couldn't have possibly inflicted upon themselves.


Wrong.

Wrong.




> A *medical examiner* is a medically qualified government officer whose duty is to investigate deaths and injuries that occur under unusual or suspicious circumstances, to perform post-mortem examinations, and in some jurisdictions to initiate inquests.
> A medical examiner is a government official who
> 
> Investigates human organs like the stomach, liver, brain*Determines cause of death*Issues death certificatesMaintains death recordsResponds to deaths in mass disastersIdentifies unknown deadOther functions depending on local law
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_examiner






> Five categories constitute the possibilities for the manner of death: natural, accident, suicide, homicide, and undetermined. 
> 
> http://press.uchicago.edu/Misc/Chicago/803988.html

----------


## DonGlock26

> If that neck restraint that was used strangled him*?*
> 
> Yes; someone killed someone to get drugs out of a mouth.


Where did that question mark come from? You said violence was done. Name it. Don't speculate after finding guilt.

The autopsy report makes no such determination. Are you more qualified than a ME?

----------


## fyrenza

I stand, corrected.

----------


## Invayne

> Because the courts say so and you can't force a vomit and police have to wait. It's the law and I am sure with a good lawyer the guy won regardless and they settled out of court. Even  physicians cannot administer treatments solely for the purpose of collecting evidence and only do this if the persons life is in danger. The correct procedure is to arrest him, lock the suspect in a dry cell without running water, when he defecates in a bucket or a toilet collect the evidence. The big court case in which the Supreme court ruled on this and called it the shock of conscience that said police don't have a right to use force and not forcing anything down a person throat or inducing vomit. 90% of the time the courts rule against these officers. No because the courts say so. You are for the law are you not.


Maybe they're not supposed to "check your insides", but they do it anyway. It's only the taxpayers that pay the reward when the victims sue in court (if they survive, that is), and no one really cares about them. Actually, I don't think THEY care either, or they'd be fed up with bullshit like this...

http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s...l#.U2zKrSgvA3x

----------


## Micketto

> Are you saying that if the cop saw him swallow the suspected drugs and did not get medical attention resulting in death, you would be okay with that?


They would whine about that too.

Cop = bad... no matter what he does.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> They would whine about that too.
> 
> Cop = bad... no matter what he does.


That is the common thread with these cop haters.

----------


## fyrenza

> Where did that question mark come from? You said violence was done. Name it. Don't speculate after finding guilt.
> 
> The autopsy report makes no such determination. Are you more qualified than a ME?





> 31. Although Minor N.S. has been deceased for almost Nine (9) months, the Coroner has refused to release his autopsy report to Minor N.S.’s mother as of the filing of this complaint.


^^^ From the actual lawsuit :  http://ftpcontent4.worldnow.com/waff...death-suit.pdf

According to the news articles,
 the boy had broken ribs,
was put in a neck restraint collar
and SOME sort of blunt force trauma was found in his throat.

To me, ^that^ spells violence.

----------


## Micketto

> I mentioned you, in particular, because it's you that usually pops up in defense of the police
> 
> whenever ANY of these types of articles are posted


It's not an automatic defense of police, it's a desire to call people out for making sht up about them, just for the sake of badmouthing.

You see they are on a constant search for "bad cop" stories here.  Often dragging up cases from a year or more ago.

Don has common sense, and is only sticking to facts.  Same thing I try to do.

There was no "throat cut open", the OP made that up.
There was no "no drugs even found!"... there were bags of drugs found.
Yet instead of reading, these people jump on the bandwagon and start the fact-less verbal lashing.

Then when Don, or I, stand up for truth... the immature ramblings of "They think cops can do no wrong!" start.
(not from you, but others).

That's because it's easier for them to sit on their asses calling people names than dare think the OP lied... since it does fall in line with their thinking after all.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> ^^^ From the actual lawsuit :  http://ftpcontent4.worldnow.com/waff...death-suit.pdf
> 
> According to the news articles,
>  the boy had broken ribs,
> was put in a neck restraint collar
> and SOME sort of blunt force trauma was found in his throat.
> 
> To me, ^that^ spells violence.


All of that is bad, and wrong, and prosecutable.  There are terrible cops out there, just as there are terrible people in every occupation.
If those are facts, then thank you for presenting them.   Seems some of the cop haters here avoid facts as much as possible.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not an automatic defense of police, it's a desire to call people out for making sht up about them, just for the sake of badmouthing.
> 
> You see they are on a constant search for "bad cop" stories here.  Often dragging up cases from a year or more ago.
> 
> Don has common sense, and is only sticking to facts.  Same thing I try to do.
> 
> There was no "throat cut open", the OP made that up.
> There was no "no drugs even found!"... there were bags of drugs found.
> Yet instead of reading, these people jump on the bandwagon and start the fact-less verbal lashing.
> ...


Well said!

----------


## DonGlock26

> ^^^ From the actual lawsuit :  http://ftpcontent4.worldnow.com/waff...death-suit.pdf
> 
> According to the news articles,
>  the boy had broken ribs,
> was put in a neck restraint collar
> and SOME sort of blunt force trauma was found in his throat.
> 
> To me, ^that^ spells violence.


What is the source of the information? The lawsuit?

Why didn't the media get a copy of the police reports? Why didn't they mention that version of the arrest and put a link to the police report on their website?




> The report states, "Because of the circumstances of this event, it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose or an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object, a* possible* vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident."
> 
> *Huntsville Police also admitted two pieces of evidence to be tested. The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences determined they were both zip-lock bags of MDMA, also know as Ecstasy.
> *
> The autopsy report was authorized by Madison County District Attorney, Rob Broussard. Broussard said that is standard practice for any case that seems out of the "usual" or is unexpected.
> 
> The autopsy report stated Smith's son was about six feet tall and weighed about 150 pounds.
> 
> http://www.waff.com/story/25442740/a...lled-by-police



Where's is the mention of the police cutting a throat? I thought there were no drugs?

----------


## fyrenza

> It's not an automatic defense of police, it's a desire to call people out for making sht up about them, just for the sake of badmouthing.
> 
> You see they are on a constant search for "bad cop" stories here.  Often dragging up cases from a year or more ago.
> 
> Don has common sense, and is only sticking to facts.  Same thing I try to do.
> 
> There was no "throat cut open", the OP made that up.
> There was no "no drugs even found!"... there were bags of drugs found.
> Yet instead of reading, these people jump on the bandwagon and start the fact-less verbal lashing.
> ...


lol  I happened to think that, after I'd posted, 
and I wasn't trying to single @DonGlock26 out ~

he's just usually the the voice of reason FOR "The Other Side of the Story."

Though a lot of time I will think it's the cops doing wrong,

that comes mostly from the fact that I'm not a cop hater,

and am honestly horrified at some of the things that are happening out there,

that the cops are doing to the citizenry.

----------


## michaelr

> There's no homicide to be an apologist for. If you are anti-drug laws, fine. But, cops don't make the laws. The elected representatives of the people do.


Bullshit. Any death by the hands of another by definition is a homicide. I thought you were a cop. Damn man!

Oh, I asked you kindly to stop taking words out of my posts out of context. It's a common decency thing.

----------


## fyrenza

> What is the source of the information? The lawsuit?


Yes ~ the actual autopsy doesn't seem to have been released.




> Why didn't the media get a copy of the police reports? Why didn't they mention that version of the arrest and put a link to the police report on their website?


Haven't the vaguest idea, but my best guess is that it wasn't made _conveniently_ available to them,
and they didn't feel any need to do the research.




> Where's is the mention of the police cutting a throat? I thought there were no drugs?


I only noticed the "cut throat" mention in the first article,
and was surprised to see that drugs WERE found on the boy,
AND that it was a sting operation to take down a drug-dealer,
which DOES put an entirely different spin on the story, imho.


However, I'm still horrified to hear of any unarmed suspect in police custody

dying from violence at the hands of the cops that arrested them.

----------


## michaelr

> Not one mention of "cutting throat open" either.
> 
> Were you there? 
> Or is this another example of lying just to make someone bad look worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like the autopsy, huh? Don't need to be there, I can read words. You must be allergic to intelligence!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Bullshit. Any death by the hands of another by definition is a homicide. I thought you were a cop. Damn man!
> 
> Oh, I asked you kindly to stop taking words out of my posts out of context. It's a common decency thing.


The autopsy report said he could have died from the foreign object in his airway or an overdose. You should take "common decency" out for a test drive.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yes ~ the actual autopsy doesn't seem to have been released.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't the vaguest idea, but my best guess is that it wasn't made _conveniently_ available to them,
> and they didn't feel any need to do the research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the family's attorney might have a bias or financial interest in the case?

You have no idea? Why wouldn't they use a FOIA?

That's why the OP should pull the fish hook out of his mouth.

The autopsy report said he could have died from the foreign object in his airway or an overdose. Why do you insist on assuming that he died because the police killed him?

----------


## fyrenza

OMG!  THAT's what "changed!!!

The OP link?  The headline was CHANGED.
At first, I thought the story had been updated.

Also, to give the OP'er credit,
the date of the article was May 7, 2014,
and I don't remember any mention of the fact that the incident occurred a year ago.

----------


## michaelr

> The autopsy report said he could have died from the foreign object in his airway or an overdose. You should take "common decency" out for a test drive.


The damn foreign object would be the damn sharp object the damn cops shoved down his damn throat, cutting it open. There were no drugs or any foreign objects in his throat, and no drugs in his stomach, hence no OD!

----------


## fyrenza

> Do you think the family's attorney might have a bias or financial interest in the case?
> 
> You have no idea? Why wouldn't they use a FOIA?
> 
> That's why the OP should pull the fish hook out of his mouth.
> 
> The autopsy report said he could have died from the foreign object in his airway or an overdose. Why do you insist on assuming that he died because the police killed him?


WHAT "foreign object" was blocking his airway???

Where are your links, stating that there WAS a foreign object?

One of the links stated that there were no foreign objects found in his stomach,
so,
IF ^that's^ true,
he didn't HAVE anything in his throat,
other than pepper spray, perhaps.

You know, if we're going to dissect the entire story,

NONE of us has anything conclusive to base our opinions on,

do we?

----------

michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Actually, the whole autopsy conclusion seems to be resting on the outcome of the lawsuit,

and smells suspiciously like a CYA for the cops.

Considering the conclusion offered?

The autopsy <koff> "findings" were a big, fat "I Haven't The Vaguest" statement.

----------


## michaelr

The autopsy allows for speculation, but only for some. The facts are clear as hell here, you know, those facts that I was accused of being allergic to. There was nothing in the throat, after the sharp object that cut the throat was removed. I assume, and I admit, this is an assumption, that it was a pen. I don't think the cop shoved a knife down this kids throat. I don't think they intentionally murdered him. I do know, and this is from the report, that multiple beating from multiple cops is part of the cause. I do know, this is from the report, that the sharp object had a huge impact on his death. I do know, again, from the report, that no drugs were in his throat or stomach. I also believe that the neck restraint may have crushed the throat, again, from the report.

I...me...michaelr....knows that killing a 17 year old kid for drugs is totally unacceptable behavior for any one, let alone the police. This is bullshit, it makes me mad, and defending it is the action of an irrational person who's more worried about the reputation.....a fucking reputation, then a life of a 17 year old kid! That to me is satanic!!!

----------

fyrenza (05-09-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Do you think the family's attorney might have a bias or financial interest in the case?


But of course ~

JUST LIKE the ME and police "have a bias or financial interest in the case."




> You have no idea? Why wouldn't they use a FOIA?


I italicized "convenient" for a reason.

My guess is that they assume(d) that it was a drug dealer, so No Biggie,
and weren't willing to spend the time to do the research,
which I think I said in my post.

----------

michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> Yeah, like the autopsy, huh? Don't need to be there, I can read words. You must be allergic to intelligence!


Well, if you're going to make stupid claims like the ones you've made, that are proven false by the very story you post.... you may want to be there to give _your_ version a little more cred.

Or, like others would do, simply post a story that didn't call you a liar.

----------


## Micketto

> those facts that I was accused of being allergic to. There was nothing in the throat


Of course not.  

It all fell out after it was "cut open", as you claimed.

----------


## Micketto

> NONE of us has anything conclusive to base our opinions on,
> 
> do we?


The frantic OP seems to.

----------


## michaelr

> Of course not. 
> 
> It all fell out after it was "cut open", as you claimed.


Yeah, huh, weird, on the account I didn't even make the claim.

----------


## Katzndogz

> The autopsy allows for speculation, but only for some. The facts are clear as hell here, you know, those facts that I was accused of being allergic to. There was nothing in the throat, after the sharp object that cut the throat was removed. I assume, and I admit, this is an assumption, that it was a pen. I don't think the cop shoved a knife down this kids throat. I don't think they intentionally murdered him. I do know, and this is from the report, that multiple beating from multiple cops is part of the cause. I do know, this is from the report, that the sharp object had a huge impact on his death. I do know, again, from the report, that no drugs were in his throat or stomach. I also believe that the neck restraint may have crushed the throat, again, from the report.
> 
> I...me...michaelr....knows that killing a 17 year old kid for drugs is totally unacceptable behavior for any one, let alone the police. This is bullshit, it makes me mad, and defending it is the action of an irrational person who's more worried about the reputation.....a fucking reputation, then a life of a 17 year old kid! That to me is satanic!!!


The kid was a druggie.  All his future victims should be grateful that the cops took him out at 17 instead of 27 when he had a string of dead bodies behind him.  As a druggie, the kid was already dead, how many he could take with him is the only speculation.

----------


## Invayne

Holyfuckingshit.... :Geez:

----------

michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## Victory

> Your own link says two bags of ecstasy were found


No drugs were found in the teen's throat or stomach.  That would be the operative.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Did anyone mention that it took five days for this kid to die?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_hypoxia

----------

fyrenza (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Did anyone mention that it took five days for this kid to die?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_hypoxia


It could have, if that's what he died from. The list of trauma is rather large here. You do raise an interesting point. I assumed, and to tell you the truth, I still do, that he died that day. Let me read the article for the fifth time here.

----------


## michaelr

> Did anyone mention that it took five days for this kid to die?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_hypoxia






> N.S. began choking, the lawsuit alleges, and at some point another officer called for paramedics.
> "Minor N.S. was lying on the ground, unable to move as a result of the police officer confining him beneath the weight of his body and the effects of being pepper sprayed in the face," the lawsuit argues. "While handcuffed, defendant officer was forcefully and unlawfully shoving his knees into minor N.S.'s back, further hindering minor N.S.'s ability to breathe. Minor N.S. was unable to move any part of his body.
> "Although Minor N.S. continued to choke and lose consciousness, defendant officers refused to remove his handcuffs or allow him to sit upright to attempt to breathe."
> The lawsuit contends that when paramedics arrived they told police N.S appeared lifeless and had no pulse.
> Police told the paramedics N.S. had swallowed a bag of drugs, causing him to choke, the suit claims. In an effort to retrieve the alleged bag, police had shoved a sharp object into the teen's throat, the lawsuit claims. No bag was retrieved at the scene or at the hospital where he was treated until his death, the lawsuit contends.
> The lawsuit also claims N.S., who was 6 feet tall, 130 pounds, suffered two broken ribs as a result of the force used by police during the arrest, that the teen suffered cardiac arrest and his body had numerous bruises.
> The teen died after five days in the hospital and has been dead for nine months, but the Madison County Coroner's office has refused to release his autopsy report to the the teen's mother, the lawsuit claims.


Yup, five days. Well, if anyone still thinks OD was possible, I'll assure them, it ain't.

9 months to release the autopsy.

Link here.............

----------


## Victory

> It could have, if that's what he died from. The list of trauma is rather large here. You do raise an interesting point. I assumed, and to tell you the truth, I still do, that he died that day. Let me read the article for the fifth time here.


Didn't you post another incident about a homeless southern California man (Thomas Kelly?) who died much later from a beating by police that was mostly caught on camera?  I think he died days later but it was ruled a "heart attack" for the cops CYA even though it was CLEARLY caused from the chest trauma by the police.

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014),michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Didn't you post another incident about a homeless southern California man (Thomas Kelly?) who died much later from a beating by police that was mostly caught on camera?  I think he died days later but it was ruled a "heart attack" for the cops CYA even though it was CLEARLY caused from the chest trauma by the police.


Kelly Thomas...clearly beaten to death. Standard police procedure...nothing to see here.

----------

michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Didn't you post another incident about a homeless southern California man (Thomas Kelly?) who died much later from a beating by police that was mostly caught on camera?  I think he died days later but it was ruled a "heart attack" for the cops CYA even though it was CLEARLY caused from the chest trauma by the police.


That was a real sad case, hell I come close to tears thinking about it. They said he assulted the cops. The court tapes showed that his assult was him standing up after the big cop puts rubber gloves on, then says ''you see these fists'' in which Kelly said yes, then the cop said ''they're goin to fuck you up''. I would have stood up too. That murder was brutial, and contrary to the report, Kelly died on the spot. The scum paramedics tried to covrr that up.

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Kelly Thomas...clearly beaten to death. Standard police procedure...nothing to see here.


Not so clearly.....




> *Ex-cops acquitted in beating death of homeless man in California*By *Chuck Conder*, CNN
> updated 8:48 AM EST, Tue January 14, 2014
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/13/us/cal...ating-verdict/

----------


## Victory

> That was a real sad case, hell I come close to tears thinking about it. They said he assulted the cops. The court tapes showed that his assult was him standing up after the big cop puts rubber gloves on, then says ''you see these fists'' in which Kelly said yes, then the cop said ''they're goin to fuck you up''. I would have stood up too. That murder was brutial, and contrary to the report, Kelly died on the spot. The scum paramedics tried to covrr that up.


Kelly Thomas.  That's the guy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Kelly_Thomas

One of the saddest things I've seen in a forum.  In a real sense he did die that night but his heart stopped beating five days later.

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014),michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## Victory

> Not so clearly.....


Their aquittal is documented in the wiki link.  A really terrible miscarriage of justice.

----------

michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> But of course ~
> 
> JUST LIKE the ME and police "have a bias or financial interest in the case."
> 
> 
> 
> I italicized "convenient" for a reason.
> 
> My guess is that they assume(d) that it was a drug dealer, so No Biggie,
> ...


If it was no biggie, then why the news article????

----------


## DonGlock26

> Their aquittal is documented in the wiki link.  A really terrible miscarriage of justice.


Why? Because you didn't get your way? The jury heard all the evidence. They acquitted the police officers.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No drugs were found in the teen's throat or stomach.  That would be the operative.


Are we sure? What are you basing this on? The plaintiff's lawyer's press release or lawsuit pleading?




> The report states, "Because of the circumstances of this event,* it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose or an asphyxia event* exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object, a possible vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident."
> *Huntsville Police also admitted two pieces of evidence to be tested. The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences determined they were both zip-lock bags of MDMA, also know as Ecstasy.
> *
> http://www.waff.com/story/25442740/a...lled-by-police

----------


## Invayne

> Not so clearly.....


What's "not so clearly"? The coroner says he died of asphyxiation complicated by injuries received from these murderers. All charges were dropped. So yes, murder is standard police procedure.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What's "not so clearly"? The coroner says he died of asphyxiation complicated by injuries received from these murderers. All charges were dropped. So yes, murder is standard police procedure.


Just to be clear, which case are you talking about? The Cop Haters regularly begin to discuss different cases in threads, once the OP article has been debunked as garbage.

----------

Micketto (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Are we sure? What are you basing this on? The plaintiff's lawyer's press release or lawsuit pleading?


So what, he had drugs. We all concede to that. Only a few think that's worth being murdered over. Just the simple fact that the autopsy report was held up for 9 months makes your case spineless! He was clearly murdered' 5 days because either the sharp object the scum shoved down his throat, or they crush his throat with their neck restraint. No OD Glock. That's ruled out!

----------


## Invayne

> Just to be clear, which case are you talking about? The Cop Haters regularly begin to discuss different cases in threads, once the OP article has been debunked as garbage.


What article did you post? That's the one I'm talking about.

----------


## michaelr

The cop haters this...the cop haters that....how moronic. I have a tendency to hate murderers!

----------

fyrenza (05-09-2014),Invayne (05-09-2014)

----------


## Victory

> Why? Because you didn't get your way? The jury heard all the evidence. They acquitted the police officers.


So you've never been on a jury.  You are unfamiliar with HOW justice is denied.

When all is said and done you are perfectly happy with the death of Kelly Thomas.  File it under "Shit happens" right after "Oh well."

----------

fyrenza (05-09-2014),Invayne (05-09-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> No Glock, and keep in mind, no drugs in the stomach. No od. Murder!!!!


The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the* cause of death* *undetermined,

*un·de·ter·mined
ˌəndiˈtərmənd/
_adjective_
adjective: *undetermined*
not authoritatively decided or settled.
"t


not known.


undetermined (ˌʌndɪˈtɜːmɪnd) _adj_*1.* not yet resolved; undecided
*2.* not known or discovered






*undetermined* (_not comparable_)

Not determined; not settled; not decided.Not limited; not defined; indeterminate. 



MAYBE,  

once ALL the facts are known, the cops will be charged.  MAYBE.

And maybe the "sharp object" claimed by the plaintiffs lawyer was a tracheotomy.




But maybe N.S, was on flight MH370, or in the twin towers as an 'extra', or one of the actors hired to stage the false Boston Marathon bombing special effects.



People that jump to conclusions based on the claims of a plaintiffs lawyer, and few FACTS,  Have a name, that name is FOOLS.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## Victory

> Why? Because you didn't get your way? The jury heard all the evidence. They acquitted the police officers.


Juries have heard all the evidence in lynching trials and they still let the criminals go.  You happy with them too?  Of course, you are.  After all, the jury heard all the evidence, right?

----------


## DonGlock26

> What article did you post? That's the one I'm talking about.


I posted several. What are you talking about?

----------


## michaelr

> The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the* cause of death* *undetermined,
> 
> *un·de·ter·mined
> ˌəndiˈtərmənd/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *undetermined*
> not authoritatively decided or settled.
> "t
> 
> ...


Oh good grief. Psst...9 months to release the autopsy and it took five days to kill kim. Undetermined my ass.

Your posts are child like!

----------


## Dan40

> Juries have heard all the evidence in lynching trials and they still let the criminals go.  You happy with them too?  Of course, you are.  After all, the jury heard all the evidence, right?


The jury, AND THE PUBLIC, heard ALL the evidence on C-Span in the Zimmerman trial too.  Did you?

If so did you hear the judge tell the jury to try to find Zimmerman guilty of SOMETHING, even if it was not part of the charges?

Yet the jury exonerated GZ of all charges.

But what was in the media BEFORE the trail said that GZ had hunted down and murdered TM.

But when the PROSECUTION presented its case and its "witnesses," it was obvious that they had no case that should have been tried, and no EVIDENCE of any wrongdoing by GZ.

----------


## DonGlock26

> So you've never been on a jury.  You are unfamiliar with HOW justice is denied.
> 
> When all is said and done you are perfectly happy with the death of Kelly Thomas.  File it under "Shit happens" right after "Oh well."


Tell me, how was justice denied in this case. 

When all is said and done, the cop hater's wild claims failed to manifest themselves yet again in the real world. 

This OP article has clearly pushed one cop hater over the brink into insanity. That's how emotions are played by lawyers and the media for fun and profit.

----------


## michaelr

The simple fact that it took 5 days for this kid to finally die shows that the death either came from the multiple beatings from multiple cops, or the sharp object, or the restraint. Undetermined no longer works where the issue of homicide is concerned. It was either one or a culmination of the three.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences has ruled the* cause of death* *undetermined,
> 
> *un·de·ter·mined
> ˌəndiˈtərmənd/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *undetermined*
> not authoritatively decided or settled.
> "t
> 
> ...


That fact does not fit the narrative, so they just ignore it and continue to call people murderers with no real evidence. 

Can you imagine the police doing that to them?

----------


## michaelr

> Tell me, how was justice denied in this case. 
> 
> When all is said and done, the cop hater's wild claims failed to manifest themselves yet again in the real world. 
> 
> This OP article has clearly pushed one cop hater over the brink into insanity. That's how emotions are played by lawyers and the media for fun and profit.


I'm not a cop hater, but you're an habitual liar! This is murder, suck it up. 5 days tells us that?

----------


## michaelr

> That fact does not fit the narrative, so they just ignore it and continue to call people murderers with no real evidence. 
> 
> Can you imagine the police doing that to them?



The coroner lied when he said undetermined, charges should be brought. 5 days tells us why he died. It isn't undetermined.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Juries have heard all the evidence in lynching trials and they still let the criminals go.  You happy with them too?  Of course, you are.  After all, the jury heard all the evidence, right?


Lynching trials? How many years are you going back? 60? 70? 80? 

The jury looked at the case and acquitted the officers. Kelly struggled against the police for a very long time on video. He could have gone to jail like most criminals, but he chose to fight until he expired. He belonged in a mental institution, but that isn't the beat cops' fault.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh good grief. Psst...9 months to release the autopsy and it took five days to kill kim. Undetermined my ass.
> 
> Your posts are child like!


Are you accusing the ME of something too?

----------


## michaelr

> Are you accusing the ME of something too?


Just of being a liar. Other than that, no.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The simple fact that it took 5 days for this kid to finally die shows that the death either came from the multiple beatings from multiple cops, or the sharp object, or the restraint. Undetermined no longer works where the issue of homicide is concerned. It was either one or a culmination of the three.


Or, the lack of oxygen from choking on the ecstasy bags that we placed on evidence by the police and tested.

We really have only heard the lawsuit statement.

----------


## michaelr

> Lynching trials? How many years are you going back? 60? 70? 80? 
> 
> The jury looked at the case and acquitted the officers. Kelly struggled against the police for a very long time on video. He could have gone to jail like most criminals, but he chose to fight until he expired. He belonged in a mental institution, but that isn't the beat cops' fault.


Hey your lying again. Kelly stood up, then cops beat him to death and that took some time. They had no right to hit him let alone kill him. He only stood up, after that 2, then 5 scum pigs held and beat him to death. The only struggle was for air!!!

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Or, the lack of oxygen from choking on the ecstasy bags that we placed on evidence by the police and tested.
> 
> We really have only heard the lawsuit statement.



Are your stupid, there were no bags in his throat.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm not a cop hater, but you're an habitual liar! This is murder, suck it up. 5 days tells us that?


The only lie in this thread was yours:




> This was a sting operation. Let me define what happened. The cops sold this kid the drugs, then murdered him.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The coroner lied when he said undetermined, charges should be brought. 5 days tells us why he died. It isn't undetermined.


For what?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Just of being a liar. Other than that, no.


What are they lying about?

----------


## michaelr

Is anyone stupid enough to think bags of drugs were in this guys throat for five fucking days while he was in the hospital being treated? Really?? OMG what the fuck happened to people?! His throat was crushed, or severally cut and swollen from the scum cop. END OF STORY!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Hey your lying again. Kelly stood up, then cops beat him to death and that took some time. They had no right to hit him let alone kill him. He only stood up, after that 2, then 5 scum pigs held and beat him to death. The only struggle was for air!!!


No, and that's why the cops were acquitted by a jury.

----------


## michaelr

> The only lie in this thread was yours:


That was an honest mistake, but you calling me a cop hater every day make you a liar!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Are your stupid, there were no bags in his throat.


No, I am patient with stupid people though. So, how do you know there were no bags in his throat that were later removed by the EMT's or the ER personnel?

----------


## michaelr

> For what?


evidence tampering.

----------


## michaelr

> No, and that's why the cops were acquitted by a jury.


Yea, your murderous pigs got away with it didn't they. I bet makes you proud.

----------


## DonGlock26

> That was an honest mistake, but you calling me a cop hater every day make you a liar!


I'm not the one posting falsehoods and being corrected on it.

----------

Micketto (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> evidence tampering.


You have proof that evidence was tampered with?

----------


## michaelr

> No, I am patient with stupid people though. So, how do you know there were no bags in his throat that were later removed by the EMT's or the ER personnel?


That wouldn't have killed him five days later if it happened. You're the ONLY ONE saying it did. The report said they found drugs, not that they pulled them out of his throat. Ever hear of a pocket?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yea, your murderous pigs got away with it didn't they. I bet makes you proud.


They weren't my police officers. I don't live in California. Californians acquitted them. You are having a hard time with being wrong about that case too.

----------


## michaelr

> You have proof that evidence was tampered with?


Other than his blatant lie, no. Isn't that enough copsucker?

----------


## michaelr

> They weren't my police officers. I don't live in California. Californians acquitted them. You are having a hard time with being wrong about that case too.


Well gee I thought all you were a brotherhood. Big deal!

----------


## DonGlock26

> That wouldn't have killed him five days later if it happened. You're the ONLY ONE saying it did. The report said they found drugs, not that they pulled them out of his throat. Ever hear of a pocket?


Did you even read your own OP, man!?! 




> _“Because of the circumstances of this event, it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose_ _or an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object__, a possible vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident.”
> _
> http://appalachianareanews.com/teen-...etrieve-drugs/



The drug dealer could have choked on his wares. The report says that it was an overdose or a lack of oxygen. What do you think choking people die of? 




> Thomas Scala, 58, was hoeing into the chicken dinner in his Staten Island home on July 12 when he got a chunk lodged in his throat and was rushed to hospital where he died a week later.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz31Fihqung 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## DonGlock26

> Other than his blatant lie, no. Isn't that enough copsucker?


What lie are you talking about? 

Are you getting made because your thread is an abortion?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well gee I thought all you were a brotherhood. Big deal!


I think an acquittal after a whipped up witch-hunt is a big deal.

----------


## michaelr

> Did you even read your own OP, man!?! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drug dealer could have choked on his wares. The report says that it was an overdose or a lack of oxygen. What do you think choking people die of?


Could have. If cow could fly we'd have fun. No one said they pulled anything but the sharp object from his throat. It takes minutes at the minimum, he would have passed out if it were a bag. Nothing states that. You're lying again. Then, that wouldn't be enough, we're talking about a kid here. This obstruction must of lasted forever. I'd bet something like a crushed throat, or sever swelling from being cut within the throat would and did cause this, but it could also me that the multiple beatings from multiple pigs coould have fucked his throat up. And all this for drugs.

Your right, we better start militarizing the Americans, and we should have started last decade. I wouldn't want to run into any cop like you unarmed, and I wouldn't. That would just never happen. Cops are on a murderous rampage, and it's my duty to protect myself and my family from people with the mentality that you show here!!!

----------


## michaelr

> What lie are you talking about? 
> 
> Are you getting made because your thread is an abortion?


You're lies are an abortion and you just admitted to trolling.

It's not undetermined is it, you even thought you were smart and posted the definition.

----------


## Invayne

> I posted several. What are you talking about?


The Kelly Thomas article.

----------


## michaelr

> The Kelly Thomas article.


This guy can't be rationed with. Hell, he's trolling!

----------


## Invayne

> That fact does not fit the narrative, so they just ignore it and continue to call people murderers with no real evidence. 
> 
> Can you imagine the police doing that to them?


Everyone is guilty until proven innocent in the eyes of the police, so I'd say they do it all the time...

----------


## DonGlock26

> Could have. If cow could fly we'd have fun. No one said they pulled anything but the sharp object from his throat. It takes minutes at the minimum, he would have passed out if it were a bag. Nothing states that. You're lying again. Then, that wouldn't be enough, we're talking about a kid here. This obstruction must of lasted forever. I'd bet something like a crushed throat, or sever swelling from being cut within the throat would and did cause this, but it could also me that the multiple beatings from multiple pigs coould have fucked his throat up. And all this for drugs.
> 
> Your right, we better start militarizing the Americans, and we should have started last decade. I wouldn't want to run into any cop like you unarmed, and I wouldn't. That would just never happen. Cops are on a murderous rampage, and it's my duty to protect myself and my family from people with the mentality that you show here!!!


That's right. That's what the report says. You apparently don't like it.

Who said they pulled a sharp object from his throat? 

Forever is a long time. You might want to calm down and think that one through.

You'll bet? You mean you don't know?

What are you afraid of? Are you a drug dealer? Are you planning on resisting an arrest?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You're lies are an abortion and you just admitted to trolling.
> 
> It's not undetermined is it, you even thought you were smart and posted the definition.


I'm not lying, but I caught you in a falsehood. 

Trolling? I've corrected your falsehood. 

Are you a medical professional?

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Kelly Thomas article.


Charges were not dropped. The officers were charged and acquitted after a trial by a jury. You don't even know the basic facts of the case.

----------


## DonGlock26

> This guy can't be rationed with. Hell, he's trolling!


I'm completely rational. That's why it is easy to show how OP's like this one are a joke.

----------


## michaelr

> That's right. That's what the report says. You apparently don't like it.
> 
> Who said they pulled a sharp object from his throat? 
> 
> Forever is a long time. You might want to calm down and think that one through.
> 
> You'll bet? You mean you don't know?
> 
> What are you afraid of? Are you a drug dealer? Are you planning on resisting an arrest?


You think they left the sharp object that the scum pig cut his throat with in it?

I'm afraid of steroid pumped scum pigs that think killing someone over nothing is accepted.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Everyone is guilty until proven innocent in the eyes of the police, so I'd say they do it all the time...


So, the police arrest everyone they meet?????

----------


## michaelr

> I'm not lying, but I caught you in a falsehood. 
> 
> Trolling? I've corrected your falsehood. 
> 
> Are you a medical professional?


Don't have to be, but is your new low?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You think they left the sharp object that the scum pig cut his throat with in it?
> 
> I'm afraid of steroid pumped scum pigs that think killing someone over nothing is accepted.


_Who said they pulled a sharp object from his throat?  (second request)_

----------


## Invayne

> The jury looked at the case and acquitted the officers. Kelly struggled against the police for a very long time on video. He could have gone to jail like most criminals, but he chose to fight until he expired. He belonged in a mental institution, but that isn't the beat cops' fault.


The fucking morons on the jury probably felt intimidated by the police force. I have no doubt every one of those people on the jury would have been harassed to no end if they found the murderers guilty.

Kelly didn't sound like he was fighting while he was crying out for his father, yet they kept on beating him. I suppose since he wasn't perfect and right in his mind that he didn't deserve to live. I swear, you people just have no heart. I'd hate to be so cold and dead inside as today's police. Fucking psychos.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Don't have to be, but is your new low?


But, you know more about the case than a ME? Hahahaha!!!

Where did you conduct your autopsy? Area 51?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It could have, if that's what he died from. The list of trauma is rather large here. You do raise an interesting point. I assumed, and to tell you the truth, I still do, that he died that day. Let me read the article for the fifth time here.


No...that original article doesn't say. I had to do a search for the story from other sources.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The fucking morons on the jury probably felt intimidated by the police force. I have no doubt every one of those people on the jury would have been harassed to no end if they found the murderers guilty.
> 
> Kelly didn't sound like he was fighting while he was crying out for his father, yet they kept on beating him. I suppose since he wasn't perfect and right in his mind that he didn't deserve to live. I swear, you people just have no heart. I'd hate to be so cold and dead inside as today's police. Fucking psychos.


American civilians are now "fucking morons" because you didn't get the results that you wanted. Got it.

Of course, you have no doubt. Your wild speculation is as real as terra firma in your mind.

Watch the full tape. He kept resisting for a very long time. 

It's not about feeling, emotion, or "heart". It's about facts. That's why you can't understand the jury's ruling. Their duty was to look at the facts and not to be an emotion-driven lynch mob.

----------


## michaelr

> No...that original article doesn't say. I had to do a search for the story from other sources.


Actually there was a link within the article that confirmed it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> That wouldn't have killed him five days later if it happened. You're the ONLY ONE saying it did. The report said they found drugs, not that they pulled them out of his throat. Ever hear of a pocket?


I'm curious.  What is your main axe to grind against the police?  Is it personal?  Vengeance or pay-back for a past arrest of someone you know or a family member?   

I realize that there are dirty cops and ones that step over the line, but they are in the minority, not the majority.  This seems like a campaign to demonize cops to me.  Odd, since.....neither you nor we who are reading your posts have any idea whether or not the incident happened AS reported here.  One thing is for certain.  There is a s-load of inaccurate and incorrect (and outright bs) reporting going on these days.

I don't get why you are getting so emotional over this stuff.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014),Micketto (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> _Who said they pulled a sharp object from his throat?  (second request)_


The cop said he jammed a sharp object down the kids throat. Can't you read?

----------


## michaelr

> I'm curious.  What is your main axe to grind against the police?  Is it personal?  Vengeance or pay-back for a past arrest of someone you know or a family member?   
> 
> I realize that there are dirty cops and ones that step over the line, but they are in the minority, not the majority.  This seems like a campaign to demonize cops to me.  Odd, since.....neither you nor we who are reading your posts have any idea whether or not the incident happened AS reported here.  One thing is for certain.  There is a s-load of inaccurate and incorrect (and outright bs) reporting going on these days.
> 
> I don't get why you are getting so emotional over this stuff.


I'm emotional when people have a need to defend murderers just because they're cops. I have a fairly clean record, and don't normally deal with cops.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Is anyone stupid enough to think bags of drugs were in this guys throat for five fucking days while he was in the hospital being treated? Really?? OMG what the fuck happened to people?! His throat was crushed, or severally cut and swollen from the scum cop. END OF STORY!


Is it possible that the most logical explanation is what happened?  That the kid (being a kid) tried to swallow the bags to keep from being arrested....and started choking (and dying) from lack of oxygen....and the cops then tried to retrieve the bags from his throat?  And that the kid later died from the lack of oxygen he suffered?  Or are you trying to claim the kid was innocent and that the cops planted the bags of drugs on him?  I don't get it.

----------


## Victory

> Lynching trials? How many years are you going back? 60? 70? 80? 
> 
> The jury looked at the case and acquitted the officers. Kelly struggled against the police for a very long time on video. He could have gone to jail like most criminals, but he chose to fight until he expired. He belonged in a mental institution, but that isn't the beat cops' fault.


Whatever.

We don't have to go back that far.  I was just being nice.

You happy with the OJ trial?  After all, the jury heard all the evidence, right?

If you know anything about what happened to Kelly you know he weighed about a buck and a quarter and was goaded into attacking a cop. . .which he didn't do.  But whatever.  He wasted their time and for that he was killed.

But tell me something.  How do you reconcile yourself with the difference between what Kelly did and what happened to Kelly?  On the one hand, you say he resisted arrest.  On the other hand, how much resistance could a malnourished, skinny, homeless guy possibly put up?  You paint yourself into a corner knowing Kelly's toxicology report came back negative so you can't blame drugs for any super human resistance.  The corner you are in is in choosing between the cops being murderers to the cops being pants crapping wimps who required six otherwise linebacker sized cops to subdue a kitten and whoops!  Guess they all stood on his windpipe and chest a little too long.

If you say they're not murderers you must conclude they're wussy, bumbling, violent thugs who accidentally killed somebody out of their own incompetence.  But neither of these cases lends itself to exonerating them and yet you DO exonerate them!  And so you are left with the third alternative:  Kelly deserved what he got.  That's disgusting and indicates you don't believe your own eyes and ears with respect to the video OR. . .the homeless aren't really people and don't deserve to live.

How long before you're in the expendable group?  Who will stick up for you when YOU need it?

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Is it possible that the most logical explanation is what happened?  That the kid (being a kid) tried to swallow the bags to keep from being arrested....and started choking (and dying) from lack of oxygen....and the cops then tried to retrieve the bags from his throat?  And that the kid later died from the lack of oxygen he suffered?  Or are you trying to claim the kid was innocent and that the cops planted the bags of drugs on him?  I don't get it.


No one said anything was found in his throat. No, I am not accusing the cops of planting anything. 

Numerous cops beat him. They put him in a neck restraint. They jabbed his throat with a sharp object. The death obviously came from one or all of those.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'm emotional when people have a need to defend murderers just because they're cops. I have a fairly clean record, and don't normally deal with cops.


Not defending the cops here....but accusing, sentencing and convicting them based on an incident that none of us really knows all of the facts about....and calling them murderers is, in my book, the very definitioin of "over emotional", if not  biased, """thinking""".

Just sayin....

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> So, the police arrest everyone they meet?????


Did I say that? No, I don't believe I did...

Everyone they encounter. Better?

----------


## michaelr

> Not defending the cops here....but accusing, sentencing and convicting them based on an incident that none of us really knows all of the facts about....and calling them murderers is, in my book, the very definitioin of "over emotional", if not  biased, """thinking""".
> 
> Just sayin....


Just using the coreners report.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The cop said he jammed a sharp object down the kids throat. Can't you read?


Where????

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm emotional when people have a need to defend murderers just because they're cops. I have a fairly clean record, and don't normally deal with cops.


These cops are not murderers. There wasn't even a finding of a homicide by the ME. You are being extremely emotional.

Do you hold the police responsible for something in your life?

----------


## Victory

> Charges were not dropped. The officers were charged and acquitted after a trial by a jury. You don't even know the basic facts of the case.


Right.  You're okay with the OJ trial, Lorena Bobbitt, Casey Anthony, William Kennedy Smith, Snoop Dogg, and Ted Kennedy.  They're all acquitted or otherwise free.  Hey, justice was served, right?

----------


## michaelr

> In an effort to retrieve the alleged bag, the lawsuit says police had to shove a sharp object into the teenagers throat. Lawyers for the Smiths say drugs were never found in his throat or stomach.


Oh, and word never is important too. Never any drugs in the throat. Scratch that excuse.....law suit are taken from police reports btw!




> _“Because of the circumstances of this event, it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose or an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object, a possible vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident.”_



Because there were never drugs found in the thtoat, the foriegn object must be the sharp object Glock is trying to deny!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Whatever.
> 
> We don't have to go back that far.  I was just being nice.
> 
> You happy with the OJ trial?  After all, the jury heard all the evidence, right?
> 
> If you know anything about what happened to Kelly you know he weighed about a buck and a quarter and was goaded into attacking a cop. . .which he didn't do.  But whatever.  He wasted their time and for that he was killed.
> 
> But tell me something.  How do you reconcile yourself with the difference between what Kelly did and what happened to Kelly?  On the one hand, you say he resisted arrest.  On the other hand, how much resistance could a malnourished, skinny, homeless guy possibly put up?  You paint yourself into a corner knowing Kelly's toxicology report came back negative so you can't blame drugs for any super human resistance.  The corner you are in is in choosing between the cops being murderers to the cops being pants crapping wimps who required six otherwise linebacker sized cops to subdue a kitten and whoops!  Guess they all stood on his windpipe and chest a little too long.
> ...


No, I'm not happy with the OJ trial, but the prosecution and police made major mistakes that led to that decision. I'm not calling them "fucking morons".

Just watch the tape. He had minutes to stop resisting and go to jail. He decided to fight until he went into distress.

Again, watch the tape. You'll see how much. 




If he was such a cupcake, why didn't one cop just toss him into a cruiser?


I'm saying watch the tape yourself.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No one said anything was found in his throat. No, I am not accusing the cops of planting anything. 
> 
> Numerous cops beat him. They put him in a neck restraint. They jabbed his throat with a sharp object. The death obviously came from one or all of those.


Did anyone say that drugs were not in his mouth? Where did the two bags of ecstasy come from? 

Who said they " jabbed his throat with a sharp object"?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Did I say that? No, I don't believe I did...
> 
> Everyone they encounter. Better?


So, in your world, everyone the police encounter gets arrested because the police think that they are guilty?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Just using the coreners report.


The one with no finding of "homicide"? That one?

Who said they cut his throat with a sharp object? Can you answer that one?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Right.  You're okay with the OJ trial, Lorena Bobbitt, Casey Anthony, William Kennedy Smith, Snoop Dogg, and Ted Kennedy.  They're all acquitted or otherwise free.  Hey, justice was served, right?


Yes, I'm right and you were wrong.

If the state can't make a very strong case that a defendant is guilty, then it is the jury's duty to acquit the defendant. Do you want verdicts based on evidence or emotion?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh, and word never is important too. Never any drugs in the throat. Scratch that excuse.....law suit are taken from police reports btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there were never drugs found in the thtoat, the foriegn object must be the sharp object Glock is trying to deny!



Now, this is hilarious. 

So, your source for the metal object throat cutting is the lawsuit. That is a claim by a plaintiff's attorney in a civil lawsuit for damages.

Now, you are actually claiming that the lawsuit's claims are coming from a police report!  That is complete speculation on your part. You must be embarrassed that your emotional outbursts and name-calling are based on a lawyer's claims alone.

Again, your claim that the two recovered baggies of drugs were not in his mouth comes from the lawyer's claims. 

To call people "murderers" based on that is insane.

----------


## Victory

> Yes, I'm right and you were wrong.
> 
> If the state can't make a very strong case that a defendant is guilty, then it is the jury's duty to acquit the defendant. Do you want verdicts based on evidence or emotion?


You're answering a question I didn't ask.

----------


## Dan40

> Oh good grief. Psst...9 months to release the autopsy and it took five days to kill kim. Undetermined my ass.
> 
> Your posts are child like!


So, in your world, the state and city are engaging in a conspiracy to kill the kid and defraud the parent?  Or in your world is the entire story a hoax designed to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,do what?

You are so childishly captivated by an imaginary world of hoaxes and conspiracies that you have long since lost any ability to think rationally.  IF you ever had any.

THERE IS NO MURDER HERE.  Will there EVER be?  You don't *KNOW,* and I don't *KNOW.*

The bulk of the info we have, comes from the plaintiffs lawyer.  Until there is MORE, FACTUAL, VERIFIABLE, info, I have the intelligence to disregards every word of the plaintiffs lawyer.  Is he lying?  I don't know and you don't KNOW.

The difference between us is that I don't fear authority.  We have had this same discussion before.  You want to jump to unreasonable conclusions, I prefer to have some FACTS.  You don't seem to know what facts are, or what they can tell us.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> You're answering a question I didn't ask.


You asked about justice. I explained how our justice system works at trial. 

Do you want verdicts based on evidence or emotion?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Just using the coreners report.


Which is only half (if that) of the story.  I'm remembering how misleading the coroners report was on Trayvon Martin.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Damn good thing this kid was white. Sharpton has a hot date with his sugar baby this weekend.

----------


## Dan40

> Which is only half (if that) of the story.  I'm remembering how misleading the coroners report was on Trayvon Martin.


Cop hating people with a paranoid fear of authority have no use for facts and reason.

Ranting is their world.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Cop hating people with a paranoid fear of authority have no use for facts and reason.
> 
> Ranting is their world.


They just regurgitate the moonbat rantings of fringe kook websites.

----------


## Sheldonna

> No one said anything was found in his throat. No, I am not accusing the cops of planting anything. 
> 
> Numerous cops beat him. They put him in a neck restraint. They jabbed his throat with a sharp object. The death obviously came from one or all of those.


And you found all of 'that' in the coroners report?  How?  A CR is not a video recording of events.  (still confused)

Again, if the kid tried to swallow a bag of drugs, I can see why the cops might have tried to extract it.  I would have.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> And you found all of 'that' in the coroners report?  How?  A CR is not a video recording of events.  (still confused)
> 
> Again, if the kid tried to swallow a bag of drugs, I can see why the cops might have tried to extract it.  I would have.

----------


## michaelr

> Did anyone say that drugs were not in his mouth? Where did the two bags of ecstasy come from? 
> 
> Who said they " jabbed his throat with a sharp object"?


The police report where the suit came from said so. You're done Glock. There was never drugs in the throat. Never!!

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh, and word never is important too. Never any drugs in the throat. Scratch that excuse.....law suit are taken from police reports btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there were never drugs found in the thtoat, the foriegn object must be the sharp object Glock is trying to deny!


But according to the article, two bags of drugs WERE found on the kid.

----------


## michaelr

> Now, this is hilarious. 
> 
> So, your source for the metal object throat cutting is the lawsuit. That is a claim by a plaintiff's attorney in a civil lawsuit for damages.
> 
> Now, you are actually claiming that the lawsuit's claims are coming from a police report!  That is complete speculation on your part. You must be embarrassed that your emotional outbursts and name-calling are based on a lawyer's claims alone.
> 
> Again, your claim that the two recovered baggies of drugs were not in his mouth comes from the lawyer's claims. 
> 
> To call people "murderers" based on that is insane.


You're either lying or a fool or both. If the law suit claims the object and no drugs were ever in the throat, then that comes from the report, else Glock, the suit would be dismissed. You know that too. So, read the first sentence here. Now I'm done with you, you don't get all my time!

----------


## michaelr

> And you found all of 'that' in the coroners report?  How?  A CR is not a video recording of events.  (still confused)
> 
> Again, if the kid tried to swallow a bag of drugs, I can see why the cops might have tried to extract it.  I would have.


There were NEVER ANY DRUGS IN THE THROAT! It's over.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Cop hating people with a paranoid fear of authority have no use for facts and reason.
> 
> Ranting is their world.


I'll be the first to line up against a dirty/crooked/vigilante cop.  But yeah, this anti-police campaign does seem to be getting out of hand.  Sounds like the propaganda is coming straight from the anarchists, yet another enemy of freedom and of a US constitutional America.  I recall how the Weather Underground advocated killing/offing cops.  In fact, they got away with murdering a cop.  Same 60's bullshit, different day.

----------


## michaelr

> But according to the article, two bags of drugs WERE found on the kid.


Yup.

----------


## Sheldonna

> 


LOL!  That's what we're here for.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The police report where the suit came from said so. You're done Glock. There was never drugs in the throat. Never!!


How would you know that? Have you read the report? Did the media quote the report? Nope. You are just making shit up because you look foolish.

----------


## Sheldonna

> There were NEVER ANY DRUGS IN THE THROAT! It's over.


How do you know for sure?  You dispute the cops' version of events but you weren't there and neither was the coroner.  Again, do you think the cops planted those two bags on the kid? 

Would you be willing to stake YOUR life on that claim....based merely on this article and snippets of the coroners report?  Or just the lives and/or careers of the cops that were involved.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Yup.


 :Wtf20:  :Dontknow:  :Thinking:  :Smilie Thud:  :Whatever:

----------


## DonGlock26

> You're either lying or a fool or both. If the law suit claims the object and no drugs were ever in the throat, then that comes from the report, else Glock, the suit would be dismissed. You know that too. So, read the first sentence here. Now I'm done with you, you don't get all my time!


I'm not the one who was caught posting a falsehood in their own thread. That would be you. Maybe, you should tone down the emotional outbursts a lil?

It very well may be dismissed, but your suggestion that the lawyer's claims are from the police report is perhaps the most absurd thing ever posted on the internet.

You're done alright.

----------


## michaelr

When something like this happens, and a suit is filed, then evidence has to be presented. That evidence comes from the police report. If the claims in the suit are without evidence the suit is considered frivolous and dismissed. 

No drugs were ever in the throat or stomach, that means never. A sharp object would have been used to prod the throat, and that would be in the cop's words on the report. 

This is homicide, murder....I mean the beatings and everything else says this is murder!

----------


## DonGlock26

> There were NEVER ANY DRUGS IN THE THROAT! It's over.


Because I posted in all caps and I say so......

----------


## michaelr

> How do you know for sure?  You dispute the cops' version of events but you weren't there and neither was the coroner.  Again, do you think the cops planted those two bags on the kid? 
> 
> Would you be willing to stake YOUR life on that claim....based merely on this article and snippets of the coroners report?  Or just the lives and/or careers of the cops that were involved.


Read my last post. 

@Glock, you're not getting any more of my time!

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'll be the first to line up against a dirty/crooked/vigilante cop.  But yeah, this anti-police campaign does seem to be getting out of hand.  Sounds like the propaganda is coming straight from the anarchists, yet another enemy of freedom and of a US constitutional America.  I recall how the Weather Underground advocated killing/offing cops.  In fact, they got away with murdering a cop.  Same 60's bullshit, different day.


I wouldn't be surprised if George Soro's money wasn't funding at least some of the kook websites.

----------


## michaelr

> 


You are familure with pockets, yes?

----------


## DonGlock26

> When something like this happens, and a suit is filed, then evidence has to be presented. That evidence comes from the police report. If the claims in the suit are without evidence the suit is considered frivolous and dismissed. 
> 
> No drugs were ever in the throat or stomach, that means never. A sharp object would have been used to prod the throat, and that would be in the cop's words on the report. 
> 
> This is homicide, murder....I mean the beatings and everything else says this is murder!


And, if this is dismissed, then what? You write letters of apology to the officers for calling them murderers???

----------


## DonGlock26

Now, why would the cops tell the EMS people that the teen swallowed dope, when he didn't? It doesn't make sense.

Of course, moonbat kook websites rarely do.

----------


## michaelr

> And, if this is dismissed, then what? You write letters of apology to the officers for calling them murderers???


If it were dismissed we wouldn't be having this argument. Now that's it, no more of my time on this subject!

----------


## Victory

> You asked about justice. I explained how our justice system works at trial.


Right.  I didn't ask how our justice system works.

I didn't ask about justice.  I asked if you were okay with the OJ trial and a bunch of other trials and cases.  Do you see how you changed the subject?

----------


## Micketto

> Yeah, huh, weird, on the account I didn't even make the claim.


Then you wrote this at gunpoint ?

Teen Dead After Alabama *Police Cut Throat Open* to Retrieve Drugs

----------


## Sheldonna

> If it were dismissed we wouldn't be having this argument. Now that's it, no more of my time on this subject!


Good grief.  And here I thought that was why we're here.  To debate and discuss and hash things out in a civil environment, without fear of drama-queens derailing us and forcing us off-topic.

I'm just not willing to demonize (or call them murderers) the cops in this incident based on such "frivolous" evidence and hearsay.

Sorry.

----------


## Sheldonna

> You are familure with pockets, yes?


Yes.  But isn't that the first thing cops do is check the pockets (ie frisk)?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I wouldn't be surprised if George Soro's money wasn't funding at least some of the kook websites.


Well you can bet that his boss (Lucy) is behind it ALL! (and no cracks about Satan being a redhead)

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> No, I am patient with stupid people though. So, how do you know there were no bags in his throat that were later removed by the EMT's or the ER personnel?


He was there, remember.

That's why he _knows_ the throat was "cut open", even though no article or report says the same... and_ knows_ that the coroner is lying.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> Isn't that enough copsucker?


Why is your type always the most immature in the group ?

----------

DonGlock26 (05-09-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Good grief.  And here I thought that was why we're here.  To debate and discuss and hash things out in a civil environment, without fear of drama-queens derailing us and forcing us off-topic.
> 
> I'm just not willing to demonize (or call them murderers) the cops in this incident based on such "frivolous" evidence and hearsay.
> 
> Sorry.


One of us is using facts then there is Glock. I come back from picking up the wife and my inbox had like 7 or more quote notifications from him. All saying the same thing.

----------


## Micketto

> The fucking morons on the jury *probably* felt intimidated 
> 
> I have *no doubt* every one of those people on the jury would have been *harassed to no end* 
> 
> Kelly* didn't sound like* he was fighting while he was crying out for his father, yet they kept on beating him.
> 
> *Fucking psychos*.


_... and the prosecution rests...._

----------


## michaelr

> Yes.  But isn't that the first thing cops do is check the pockets (ie frisk)?


I'm sure they did. I don't know why they shoved something down his throat, I just know there were never any drugs there.

----------


## Micketto

> I don't get why you are getting so emotional over this stuff.


It's the oddest thing, eh... lol

----------


## Sheldonna

> One of us is using facts then there is Glock. I come back from picking up the wife and my inbox had like 7 or more quote notifications from him. All saying the same thing.


All saying what?  You're a big, silly poopy-head?  lol!  That's what we used to say backatthefray.

We can all agree to disagree on this.  There's no law that says we have to concur on _every single issue_ and incident.

----------


## michaelr

> All saying what?  You're a big, silly poopy-head?  lol!  That's what we used to say backatthefray.
> 
> We can all agree to disagree on this.  There's no law that says we have to concur on _every single issue_ and incident.


I'm not going to argue why I am done arguing with Glock. The damn cops could come on this board, confirm everything I said, and he'd still deny it.

----------


## Micketto

> Right.  You're okay with the OJ trial, Lorena Bobbitt, Casey Anthony, William Kennedy Smith, Snoop Dogg, and Ted Kennedy.  They're all acquitted or otherwise free.  Hey, justice was served, right?


I don't see Don saying he is Ok with the outcomes, but that people who actually have info about the case have acquitted them.

Don't sink to the maturity level of Michael.

Telling Don what he's "ok with" is stupid.

----------


## michaelr

> I don't see Don saying he is Ok with the outcomes, but that people who actually have info about the case have acquitted them.
> 
> Don't sink to the maturity level of Michael.
> 
> Telling Don what he's "ok with" is stupid.


Bullshit, and you're no one to bring up maturity. Glock would defend cops killing babbies.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'm not going to argue why I am done arguing with Glock. The damn cops could come on this board, confirm everything I said, and he'd still deny it.

----------


## michaelr

I know what I said Sheldonna.

----------


## Victory

> If he was such a cupcake, why didn't one cop just toss him into a cruiser?


Great question.  Great, great question.  I've been asking myself the same question.  Obviously, clearly he was a cupcake.  So why didn't one cop (or two--let's be generous) just cuff him and toss him into a cruiser?  Did I mention that's a great question?  Why?  Because this asshole needs to be taught a lesson.  And these thugs are just the thugs to teach it to him too.

Yeah, I watched it again, and AGAIN I come to the same conclusion.  In fact, I'm convinced now more than ever that he was murdered.  For the record, the cop was the first to get physical, not Kelly.  Kelly did the best he possibly could to comply with the arbitrary commands issued by the provocateur cop.  And when it came time to issue the ass whupping it was the cop not Kelly who was guilty of assault.

Plenty of videos out there that show a proper arrest of a guy resisting with no excessive beating and a minimum of injuries all around.  In fact, ask The Man.  He's got a great vid of Canadian cops taking down a single guy properly.

I just don't know how you look at this and conclude the cops were totally in the right and Kelly had it coming.  Why didn't they just cuff him and throw him in the back of a cruiser?  They could have.  Obviously they could have.  They didn't because they're brutal assholes and they could just beat the hell out of him as long as he's able to lift a finger off the asphalt.  It's amazing what these pants crapping cops will consider a threat.

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014),michaelr (05-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> If it were dismissed we wouldn't be having this argument. Now that's it, no more of my time on this subject!


You would be guilty of accusing people of murder based on lies.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Right.  I didn't ask how our justice system works.
> 
> I didn't ask about justice.  I asked if you were okay with the OJ trial and a bunch of other trials and cases.  Do you see how you changed the subject?


I didn't change the subject. I explained why I have to accept it. 

Your turn:

Do you want verdicts based on evidence or emotion?

----------


## michaelr

> You would be guilty of accusing people of murder based on lies.


That's just it Glock, there can be no lies. Look, one discrepancy in the suit, it would be quashed. You know that, I know you do because it's pretty damn common knowledge. 

Those accusations must be backed with evidence, the evidence comes from the police on the scene, in multiple reports, and then, evidence within the autopsy report. 

You're spinning your wheels and you reverted back to bats on the moon. Come on.

----------


## DonGlock26

> He was there, remember.
> 
> That's why he _knows_ the throat was "cut open", even though no article or report says the same... and_ knows_ that the coroner is lying.


It's kind of pathetic when you think about it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> _... and the prosecution rests...._


Hahahaha!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm sure they did. I don't know why they shoved something down his throat, I just know there were never any drugs there.


Laughable....

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm not going to argue why I am done arguing with Glock. The damn cops could come on this board, confirm everything I said, and he'd still deny it.


There is no argument. Your speculation is laughable and everyone here knows it.

----------


## michaelr

> Police told the paramedics N.S. had swallowed a bag of drugs, causing him to choke, the suit claims. In an effort to retrieve the alleged bag, police had shoved a sharp object into the teen's throat, the lawsuit claims. No bag was retrieved at the scene or at the hospital where he was treated until his death, the lawsuit contends.
> 
> The lawsuit also claims N.S., who was 6 feet tall, 130 pounds, suffered two broken ribs as a result of the force used by police during the arrest, that the teen suffered cardiac arrest and his body had numerous bruises.
> 
> The teen died after five days in the hospital and has been dead for nine months, but the Madison County Coroner's office has refused to release his autopsy report to the the teen's mother, the lawsuit claims.


City of Huntsville denies wrongdoing after lawsuit alleges teen died from arrest injurie

This HAS to be based on factual evidence, or no law suit!

----------


## michaelr

> There is no argument. Your speculation is laughable and everyone here knows it.


Really? Huh, gee that explains allot.

----------


## michaelr

> Laughable....


I'm not doing this again. You bombard me with idiot nonfactual, hell no context, comments. You're wasting my time again.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Great question.  Great, great question.  I've been asking myself the same question.  Obviously, clearly he was a cupcake.  So why didn't one cop (or two--let's be generous) just cuff him and toss him into a cruiser?  Did I mention that's a great question?  Why?  Because this asshole needs to be taught a lesson.  And these thugs are just the thugs to teach it to him too.
> 
> Yeah, I watched it again, and AGAIN I come to the same conclusion.  In fact, I'm convinced now more than ever that he was murdered.  For the record, the cop was the first to get physical, not Kelly.  Kelly did the best he possibly could to comply with the arbitrary commands issued by the provocateur cop.  And when it came time to issue the ass whupping it was the cop not Kelly who was guilty of assault.
> 
> Plenty of videos out there that show a proper arrest of a guy resisting with no excessive beating and a minimum of injuries all around.  In fact, ask The Man.  He's got a great vid of Canadian cops taking down a single guy properly.
> 
> I just don't know how you look at this and conclude the cops were totally in the right and Kelly had it coming.  Why didn't they just cuff him and throw him in the back of a cruiser?  They could have.  Obviously they could have.  They didn't because they're brutal assholes and they could just beat the hell out of him as long as he's able to lift a finger off the asphalt.  It's amazing what these pants crapping cops will consider a threat.


Why was he clearly a cupcake? Do you think mentally-ill homeless people are cupcakes?

The "lesson" was several police officers not being able to get him handcuffed and under control for several minutes. If you had really watched the tape, you would have heard the officers wondering, if he was on drugs after he was subdued. You missed that part, huh? Well, the jury didn't.

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's just it Glock, there can be no lies. Look, one discrepancy in the suit, it would be quashed. You know that, I know you do because it's pretty damn common knowledge. 
> 
> Those accusations must be backed with evidence, the evidence comes from the police on the scene, in multiple reports, and then, evidence within the autopsy report. 
> 
> You're spinning your wheels and you reverted back to bats on the moon. Come on.


When was it filed? Have they had an initial hearing yet?

So, every lawyer's claim at the beginning of a lawsuit is true and accurate? Then, why have a trial? Hahahah!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> This HAS to be based on factual evidence, or no law suit!


Provide a source for this.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Really? Huh, gee that explains allot.


This thread is proof of it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm not doing this again. You bombard me with idiot nonfactual, hell no context, comments. You're wasting my time again.


You should really lay off the moonbat kook websites. It is like an intoxicant with you.

----------


## michaelr

> When was it filed? Have they had an initial hearing yet?
> 
> So, every lawyer's claim at the beginning of a lawsuit is true and accurate? Then, why have a trial? Hahahah!!


I know, lawyers just file frivolous law suits, and the media happy to sell papers pimps the story.

Good grief how childish!

Let me ask you something. You gunna leave the board for 10 days if I'm right? Before you answer, I'll take 10 days off if I'm wrong. 

Deal Glock?

----------


## michaelr

Really Glock, three more quote notifications in 3 minutes. Are you in love with me.....look, many are, but dude, no....we don't go there!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Teen Dead After Alabama Police ‘Cut’ Throat Open to Retrieve Drugs
> 
> 
> *And not one damn drug was even found.*
> 
> I've had with these mercenaries, e-fucking-nough is enough!



Another lie!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 




> The report states, "Because of the circumstances of this event, it is difficult to discern if the decedent died from a drug overdose or an asphyxia event exacerbated by either the occlusion of the airway by the foreign object, a possible vascular occlusion associated with the neck restraint, or from a combination of all the events that transpired during this incident."
> 
> *Huntsville Police also admitted two pieces of evidence to be tested. The Alabama Department of Forensic Sciences determined they were both zip-lock bags of MDMA, also know as Ecstasy*
> 
> http://www.waff.com/story/25442740/a...lled-by-police

----------


## DonGlock26

> Really Glock, three more quote notifications in 3 minutes. Are you in love with me.....look, many are, but dude, no....we don't go there!!!


If you've had enough, leave your thread. I'm picking it apart until I tire of the sport.

----------


## michaelr

> If you've had enough, leave your thread. I'm picking it apart until I tire of the sport.


You're making a fool of yourself. Besides, the evidence outweighs your excuses.

I'll just turn the quote thing off and let you bark like a dog.

----------


## DonGlock26

> You're making a fool of yourself. Besides, the evidence outweighs your excuses.
> 
> I'll just turn the quote thing off and let you bark like a dog.


The evidence in this thread indicates that you have been caught red-handed spreading falsehoods not once BUT TWICE!

----------


## fyrenza

> If it was no biggie, then why the news article????


In The Podunk Weekly Times???

Do you really need to ask that question?

No one thought anyone would notice,
because, see,
this whole "fringe" thang is migrating into every facet of our lives,

and I think you actually said something about the source ...

----------


## Invayne

> Sounds like the propaganda is coming straight from the anarchists, yet another enemy of freedom and of a US constitutional America.  I recall how the Weather Underground advocated killing/offing cops.  In fact, they got away with murdering a cop.  Same 60's bullshit, different day.

----------


## Invayne

> In fact, ask The Man.  He's got a great vid of Canadian cops taking down a single guy properly.


The Man is not here...at least I don't think so. You're on the wrong site...LOL!

----------


## Sheldonna

> 


Ok.  I'll bite.

What do you find so amusing about my comment(s)?

And for the record.....this is the kind of post that I find hilariously amusing....

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...595#post297595

Just as ridiculous as wanting law-abiding citizens to be disarmed.....which would naturally mean that only the criminals would be armed.  A crook/criminal's wet dream, IOW.

----------


## Invayne

> Ok.  I'll bite.
> 
> What do you find so amusing about my comment(s)?
> 
> And for the record.....this is the kind of post that I find hilariously amusing....
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...595#post297595
> 
> Just as ridiculous as wanting law-abiding citizens to be disarmed.....which would naturally mean that only the criminals would be armed.  A crook/criminal's wet dream, IOW.


I just found it hilarious that you would compare people who are fed up with police brutality to the Weather Underground...LOLOL!

----------


## michaelr

> I just found it hilarious that you would compare people who are fed up with police brutality to the Weather Underground...LOLOL!


Cheap shots pay cheaply!

----------


## Victory

> Why was he clearly a cupcake? Do you think mentally-ill homeless people are cupcakes?


No.  If I did, I'd be a Progressive.  I think of people as individuals not as groups.  And THIS individual was a cupcake.




> The "lesson" was several police officers not being able to get him handcuffed and under control for several minutes. If you had really watched the tape, you would have heard the officers wondering, if he was on drugs after he was subdued. You missed that part, huh? Well, the jury didn't


So damn much wrong with this thought.

You mean all a cop has to do is "wonder" if I'm on drugs and I'm screwed?  All a TSA goon has to do is "wonder" if I'm a terrorist and I'm fucked?  All this "wondering" and the guy ended up being sober as a judge.  You may exonerate them for their "wondering" but I condemn their actions because of it.  You are arguing in favor of the cops being criminally negligent.  They "wonder" out of their ass and an innocent citizen ends up dead.  How's that "wondering" going for you?

And I don't doubt for one instant that a jury full of Americans asleep with respect to their rights would allow themselves to be manipulated by a savvy attorney.  I think it happens all the time.

----------

Invayne (05-09-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I just found it hilarious that you would compare *people who are fed up* with police brutality to the Weather Underground...LOLOL!


Well being fed up is one thing.  But automatically assigning guilt to cops and calling them murderers....without knowing the whole/full story is quite another thing.  Cop-hating is one commonality the anarchists have with the Weather Underground/Bill Ayers idiots.  They are part of the same twisted/warped ideology.  

But then....that's just my humble opinion.   :Smiley20:

----------

DonGlock26 (05-10-2014),Matt (05-10-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> No.  If I did, I'd be a Progressive.  I think of people as individuals not as groups.  And THIS individual was a cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> So damn much wrong with this thought.
> 
> You mean all a cop has to do is "wonder" if I'm on drugs and I'm screwed?  All a TSA goon has to do is "wonder" if I'm a terrorist and I'm fucked?  All this "wondering" and the guy ended up being sober as a judge.  You may exonerate them for their "wondering" but I condemn their actions because of it.  You are arguing in favor of the cops being criminally negligent.  They "wonder" out of their ass and an innocent citizen ends up dead.  How's that "wondering" going for you?
> 
> And I don't doubt for one instant that a jury full of Americans asleep with respect to their rights would allow themselves to be manipulated by a savvy attorney.  I think it happens all the time.


How was this cupcake able to resist handcuffing for so long? You seem unable to answer this question. 

Their statements immediately after the struggle to get him handcuffed show that he was resisting so hard and for so long that they suspected that he was on drugs. The actual evidence of the video tape blows your "cupcake" theory out of the water. 

But, you need him to be a "cupcake" don't you? If he wasn't and he just resisted until he died from overexerting himself, then the case loses its attraction to you.

----------


## Victory

> The Man is not here...at least I don't think so. You're on the wrong site...LOL!


Yep.  You're right!

----------


## Victory

> How was this cupcake able to resist handcuffing for so long? You seem unable to answer this question.


Nope.  You're just ignoring the answer.  I already told you:  The cops--and we've seen other examples of this all over the internet--would rather spend energy on beating the shit out of him than forcing his wrists into the cuffs.  That's it.  That's all.  What they call "resisting" requiring further subduing is what I'd call "reacting to blows" requiring cuffing.  That's the answer.  What you do with it is your business.




> Their statements immediately after the struggle to get him handcuffed show that he was resisting so hard and for so long that they suspected that he was on drugs.


A convenient excuse for them that proved to be so damn wrong.  Sounds like the TSA guy who suspected my baby milk of being a terrorist threat and demanded I pop the tops (spoiling them) for inspection (true story).  Bullshit all around.  "Oh heavens to Betsy!  That kitten put up a tough fight!  She must have been on DRUGS!"  What a bunch of pants crapping pansies!




> The actual evidence of the video tape blows your "cupcake" theory out of the water. 
> 
>  But, you need him to be a "cupcake" don't you?


You're really trying to corral me into this.  I don't "need" him to be a cupcake any more than I "need" OJ Simpson to be a running back.  He WAS a running back.  Plain and simple.  Thomas WAS a cupcake regardless of my "needs."  You can see that in the video.  To deny that is to deny your own eyes and ears.  But that's what statist dictators do!  Skinny malnourished homeless guy vs. six linebacker cops.  Resistance my ass.  Grab his fucking wrists and jam them in the cuffs.  The End.  That's the way it should have been IF you even acknowledge probable cause which didn't even exist at the time!





> If he wasn't and he just resisted until he died from overexerting himself, then the case loses its attraction to yoU?


Again, more autocrat dictatorial fascist loving lies.  Now he "resisted until he died" which even goes against the coroner's report.  You're lying for fascists.  Two plus two equals five, Big Brother.

----------

Invayne (05-10-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Nope.  You're just ignoring the answer.  I already told you:  The cops--and we've seen other examples of this all over the internet--would rather spend energy on beating the shit out of him than forcing his wrists into the cuffs.  That's it.  That's all.  What they call "resisting" requiring further subduing is what I'd call "reacting to blows" requiring cuffing.  That's the answer.  What you do with it is your business.
> 
> 
> 
> A convenient excuse for them that proved to be so damn wrong.  Sounds like the TSA guy who suspected my baby milk of being a terrorist threat and demanded I pop the tops (spoiling them) for inspection (true story).  Bullshit all around.  "Oh heavens to Betsy!  That kitten put up a tough fight!  She must have been on DRUGS!"  What a bunch of pants crapping pansies!
> 
> 
> 
> You're really trying to corral me into this.  I don't "need" him to be a cupcake any more than I "need" OJ Simpson to be a running back.  He WAS a running back.  Plain and simple.  Thomas WAS a cupcake regardless of my "needs."  You can see that in the video.  To deny that is to deny your own eyes and ears.  But that's what statist dictators do!  Skinny malnourished homeless guy vs. six linebacker cops.  Resistance my ass.  Grab his fucking wrists and jam them in the cuffs.  The End.  That's the way it should have been IF you even acknowledge probable cause which didn't even exist at the time!
> ...


Sorry, I directed you to the video. He resisted handcuffing for several minutes. If he was a cupcake, he wouldn't have put up the struggle that was captured on video. That video no doubt saved the officers with the jury.

TSA? Hahahaha!!!  Get a grip of yourself. The video shows him resisting arrest for several minutes then the officers discuss that he may be on drugs. You can deny reality all that you want, but it is on tape. 

He was a violent homeless mental case. He was arrested in the past for assaulting his own family members including the use of a weapon and one of his beloved kin ( I think his mom) had a protection order out against him. That's your "cupcake". Hahahaha!!!

He continued to struggle and therefore the police continued to attempt to restrain him. He caused his own demise.

----------

